# AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK



## langelandsklaus (12. Juli 2004)

So, hier könnt Ihr ja mal Eure Terminwünsche für das AB Bootsanglertreffen in DK eintragen - Wie gesagt, ich werde mich der Mehrheit anschließen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So, habe auch mal meinen Teil zur Abstimmung beigetragen   #

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr posten würdet, ob Ihr mit oder ohne Boot kommt.

Hier noch mal die Termine, die wir berücksichtigen sollten:

Osterferien hier in NRW sind vom 21.03.05 - 03.04.05
Osterfeiertage sind vom 25.03.05 (Kafreitag) - 28.03.05 (Ostermontag)
10. Trollingtreffen auf Fehman ist vom 31.03.05 - 03.04.05


----------



## Yupii (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ha, ich habe gerade grünes Licht von meiner besseren Hälfte bekommen. Aaaber nur für die beiden Apriltermine. Ich würde noch meinen Schwager mitbringen. Da wir kein eigenes Boot haben, würden wir uns eins mieten. Ich muss aber dazu gestehen, dass wir Ostseeneulinge sind, denn unser eigentliches Revier ist die Nordsee. Und Angeln an der Nordsee und an der Ostsee ist ja wohl ein wenig unterschiedlich. Gibt es denn auch für uns ein paar Tipps?:q 

Gruss Uwe#v


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ja Yuppi - Tipp´s könnt Ihr bestimmt ohne Ende von den Boardies und natürlich auch von mir bekommen !


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Haut das überhaupt hin da mit einem Schlauchboot?
Ihr fahrt nachher 6 Meilen raus,da komm ich mit der Dünung nicht mehr zurecht...


----------



## Tiffy (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen,

Hab mal abgestimmt. Obwohl ich ja noch gar nicht weiß ob ich hinkommen kann. Uhhhps...   #c 

Aber falls ich kann ist das mein Wunschtermin :g  ##


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Jörg,

das ganze Revier ist dort ziemlich bei Wind geschützt. Es gibt dort auch viele, die mit einem 3 m Schlauchboot zum Angeln rausfahren. Wenn es Dir dort doch mal zu ruppig sein sollte , kannst Du gerne auch bei einem von den Boardies oder aber bei mir mitfahren  

Hier noch mal die Karte - Tiffy vielleicht kannst Du mich ja farblich unterstützen - bei meinem Offshore Navigator geit dat nich ! :c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin Klaus,
ich habe den anderen Thread im Bootsangeln mal dicht gemacht das ihr nicht alles doppelt posten müsst. Ok?
Ich selber werde dies mal wohl eher nicht kommen denn wenn wäre es eh nur wieder kurzfristig möglich und dafür ist mir das dann ein wenig zu weit. Ich wünsch euch aber viel Spaß und werde dran bleiben. #h


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Klaus,Danke das ist ja ein Angebot(Angelboot?).
Vielleicht hab ich ja bis dahin was anderes(GFK).mal sehen.
Im Küstennahen Bereich ists schon O.K. mit meiner Jolle 
Jetzt muss ich erstmal für´s Treffen Terminen


----------



## Haiopai (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

ich hab`s auch getan...hoffe es klappt zum Wunschtermin. Wenn es dann soweit ist  komme ich mit Boot. Ich könnte dann wohl auch noch Boardies aus Hamburg/Ahrensburg/Lübeck mit hoch nehmen. Auf dem Boot ( welches auch immer?) ist dann bestimmt auch noch Platz.


----------



## Tiffy (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Meinste mit Farbe sowas hier Klaus.......


hab ich zufällig im Internet gefunden


----------



## Haiopai (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Tiffy steht da wirklich in der Mitte: Fischen verboten?


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ja Tiffy, 

oder so. - M_S war so nett und hat mir auch noch mal ne Karte rübergeschickt. DANKE an beide Mod´s !

Seekarte kleiner Belt hier klicken !

@ haiopai,
warum wohl sind die Fischbestände dort so gut ??? :q 
Nee mußt ja nicht genau da angeln - es gibt dort, glaube ich, auch noch bessere Stellen.

@ M_S
wäre schön, wenn Du es kurzfristig schaffen würdest !


----------



## ralle (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Mensch solche Karten machen mich schon ganz wuschig !!


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ralle, hast ja Recht ! Ich bin auch schon ganz schön huschi buschi im Kopf ! :q


----------



## Reisender (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin, moin 

habe mir einmal die wegstrecke ausgedruckt.:q 
wenn ihr einen der schon seit 18 jahren nicht mehr in DK gewesen ist willkommen heißt#v dann bin ich dabei.sind nur 872,2 km von mir:a 
auf den weg könnte ich noch 1-2 kampfschwimmer von euch mitnehmen#:  

alles andere wir sich finden.

gruß mike
reisender
reisen ist schön   (sag ich doch)


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Willkommen Mike ! :m 

Für die bis jetzt weiteste Anreise hättest Du eigentlich schon einen Preis verdient !
Ich lasse mir was einfallen !


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin Klaus,
kannst du vieleicht ein Link zu der Seekarte hier reinstellen oder eine MIniaturausgabe der selben zum anklicken und dafür die Karte raus nehmen. Die is so riesig groß das die Seite so lange lädt . Danke. #h


----------



## Reisender (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

zerbrech dir nicht dein schädel,reicht wenn aus 1-2 kampfschwimmer## 
schwimmerrinnen werden#v 

habe schon ganz andere reisen gemacht.da sind die paar meter doch ein sprung
eine frage;+  ihr macht wieder ein treffen auf fehmarn .wo kann ich euern letzten treff finden habe schon viel gesucht und nichts gefunden#: 

gruß mike 
reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ M_S

ist, glaube ich hiermit erledigt !  

@ reisender

hier geht´s zum Bericht des letzten AB Bootsanglertreffen in Großenbrode


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Da der andere Thread im Boots - und Kutterangeln geschlossen wurde, habe ich  noch ein paar Info´s hierhin verschoben.

Der Anfahrtsweg ist von Hamburg aus gesehen nur ca. 80 Km weiter als nach Großenbrode, wo das letzte Treffen stattgefunden hat.

Um auch nicht Führerscheinbesitzer /Bootsbesitzer das Bootsangeln zu ermöglichen können dort auch bei Bedarf führerscheinfreie Boote bis 50 PS angemietet werden.


Desweiteren sind wir in dieser Region relativ unabhängig vom Wind, d.h. dass wir auch noch bei 6 Bft. rausfahren können und dort immer noch eine geschützte Ecke zum Angeln finden können.
Des Revier ist dort bis zu 81 Meter tief und bietet neben Dorsch & Mefo/Lachs auch Köhler, Wittling, Hering und Platte.
Bei meinem letzten Besuch dort (WE 25.6 - 27.6.) wurden Dorsche bis 85 cm gefangen! Den Bericht gibt es hier 

Geslippt werden kann ca. 1 km entfernt an der Betonrampe in Stenderup Hage. Größere Boote müssen in Kolding (10 Km entfernt) geslippt werden (20 DKR).

Die Boote werden nacht´s an den dort verankerten Bojen am Campingplatz festgemacht, es entstehen also keine Liegeplatzgebühren. Um an die Boote zu kommen muß man entweder eine Wathose haben, oder aber den kostenlosen Service mit dem Dingi in Kauf nehmen.

Der Blick aus einer der Unterkünfte







Die Unterkunft findet in den neu erbauten Holzhütten statt.

Die Unterkunft






So sieht die Unterkunft von Innen aus







Ein Konferenzraum steht uns Abend´s zum gemeinsammen Essen und Klönen  zur Verfügung   #g 

Da es sich nicht um ein Hotel handelt, müssen wir halt entscheiden, ob wir uns abends selbst verpflegen oder aber ein Buffeit oder Essen bestellen.

Eine Tombola wird auch wieder stattfinden. Hierzu könnten vielleicht unsere Werbepartner vom AB noch ein paar Preise zur Verfügung stellen. Desweiteren könnten wir auch noch neue Köder testen   

Wenn der Termin steht, wird Tiffy noch eine Infopage basteln.


----------



## Reisender (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

danke Klaus#h 
habe alles genossen## auch wie die unterkünfte bei der bei der nächsten tour
aussehen.


gruß mike 
reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Habe gerade noch eine mail aus DK von Klaus Hansen (unserem Gastgeber)erhalten:

_Hallo Klaus,

Zum Thema Essen :
Wir haben hier eine gute Köchin, die ein sehr gutes kaltes / kaltes-warmes oder wie auch immer Buffet macht. Ich habe Sie selbst zu meinem 50. gebraucht - kann daher also ruhig eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Dass Essen ist " anders "  - ein bisschen mehr modern und mit Pfiff.

Fassbier ist auch kein Problem und in Unterrichtsraum könnte man den sozialen Teil der Veranstaltung gut durchführen. 

n.b.
Dass Wetter ist noch immer nichts berauschendes , eher eine Strafe des Himmels  - aber merkwürdigerweise meckert  k e i n e r  meine Angler.  Kann sein , dass sie keine Zeit haben. Dass filetieren dauert ja auch immer so lange, wenn man so viel fängt.........

Viele Grüsse

Ketti und Klaus_

Verhungern oder Verdursten werden wir also nicht ! #g


----------



## leguan8 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

hi leute ich habe auch abgestimmt. ob ich teilnehmen kann kann ich ncoh nicht sagen. das muß mann dann anfang des nächsten jahres sehen.


----------



## Yupii (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Warum kann ich nur bei einem Termin stimmen? Andere dürfen auch mehrmals, mein PC lässt mich nicht. " Sie haben bereits ander Umfrage teilgenommen".
Gruss Uwe


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ yupii

Mehrfachabstimmungen sind glaube ich nur beim ersten mal möglich - Nachträge sind somit nicht möglich.

Für welchen Termin wolltest Du denn noch stimmen ??? Wir werde das dann berücksichtigen !


----------



## Yupii (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo,

als Ausweichtermin wäre noch vom 08.04 bis 10.04.

Im Märzwochenende hat meine Holde Geburtstag. Da geht es definitiv nicht.:e 
Gruss Uwe#v


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ yupii

Bring Deine Frau doch mit, die wäre bestimmt dann nicht die einzigste - außerdem hätten wir dann auch einen Grund zum  #g   :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin Klaus,
ich werde wohl mal im Urlaub (ab 24.Juli) Stenderup inspizieren 
Könntest Du mir mal die genaue Adresse rüberschicken wo man das Boot slippen kann?
Wäre Dir sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Yupii (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> @ yupii
> 
> Bring Deine Frau doch mit, die wäre bestimmt dann nicht die einzigste - außerdem hätten wir dann auch einen Grund zum #g :q :q :q


leider hat sie für die Angelei absolut nichts übrig, lässt mich aber gewähren.
Gruss Uwe#v


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ oh - nemo






Wenn Du Richtung Gl. Aalbo fährst, kommt kurz vorher (ca. 400 Meter) ein gelber Bauernhof. Davor fährst Du die Straße rechts rein und folgst dieser ca. 1 Km bis zum Ende. Dort ist auch die Slippe.

Bin selber ab dem 31.7. für 14 Tage zur Inspektion da vor Ort und will mal ein bisschen Angeln - aber keine Sorge, ich lass Euch auch noch welche drin !  :q 
Vielleicht kann man ja zusammen einen #g . PM `er mir mal Deine Tel. Nr.

@ yupii

die Frauen auf der letzten Tour haben auch nicht mitgeangelt (außer Lachsy), sondern sind Shoppen gegangen (meine übrigends auch). Du mußt Deiner nur die Mastercard in die Hand drücken und Du wirst sehen, das gibt einen Moment Ruhe ! :q


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin Klaus,
danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung :m
das ist ja Spitze das Du auch da bist #6
Fütter schon mal die Fische und vor allen Dingen die Sonne an 
 #x Telefonnummern gehen gleich per PN raus


----------



## guifri (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

hab mal vorsichtig für april gevotet...

bin im hausbaustress und kann nicht über den umzugstermin am 31.7. planen...mir fehlt im moment die muße.

aber ich hoffe, ich kann dabei sein.


----------



## Yupii (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ Langelandklaus

Was ist eine Mastercard? Ich habe keine, weil meine Bank bei meinem Konto immer Soll und Haben verwechselt:q  Bei mir steht immer " ..sollte ich haben".
Meine Frau hat eine dieser ominösen Karten. Das eigentliche Problem ist unser Kalb, ein ausgewachsener Hovawart, den wir nicht einfach mal so für einige Tage unterbringen können.
Gruss Uwe#v


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ yupii

kein Problem, Deinen "Hovercraft" kannste mitbringen ! :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So hier habe ich noch mal ne Luftaufnahme vom Austragungsort eingestellt.

Mit dem Termin gibt ja anscheinend ein Kopf an Kopf  Rennen


----------



## Hayabusa (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin moin
komme auch gerne wieder mit, hoffentlich habe ich bisdahin ein eigenes boot.
habe für april gestimmt


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Olaf,

schön, dass Du wieder mit dabei bist  
Was für ein Boot wolltest Du Dir denn zulegen ???? Kannst mir ja mal ne PM schicken.


----------



## camper63 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hi Klaus! :m 

So dann will ich mich auch mal anmelden! #6 
Habe mich mit Holger abgespochen, wir fahren dann gemeinsam!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ist ja toll !

Zu welchem Termin wollt Ihr denn kommen ? Holger wollte glaube ich den Märztermin wahrnehmen  #c


----------



## camper63 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen Klaus #c  und da es mir egal ist haben wir auch garnicht darüber gesprochen! Er sagte nur das er sich um alles kümmert!


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Klassisches Unentschieden würde ich sagen. Jedenfalls was die Terminumfrage angeht. 

Mhh, was machen wir denn nu ?


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich hab zwar für den ersten Termin gestimmt,aber an den anderen Tagen wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei.
Astreines Revier in Stenderup #6
Lohnt sich zu kommen sag ich nur.


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Das habe ich befürchtet !!

Ich glaufe Tiffy, da müssen wir mal  #x .

Das Treffen macht ja auch nur Sinn, wenn genügend Boote teilnehmen.


----------



## Reisender (15. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Also wenn das so ist bleibe ich vom 11.03.05-17.04.05 in DK 

das problem ist nur ich habe kein boot  

:z ich:z kaufe:z mir:z ein:z schlauch:z boot.


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Tiffy (15. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Klaus und ich haben mal teleniert. Eine Lösung für alle gleich angenehm haben wir nicht gefunden.

Falls jemand auf mich hört würde ich sagen das wir uns im März treffen.  

Rein Demokratisch gesehen wäre 'ne neue Abstimmung für Termin 1 oder 3 angesagt.


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Also bei einer neuen Abstimmung würde ich auch ausschließlich für März - Termin stimmen, da zu diesem Termin die meisten Boardies mit Boot  gestimmt haben.
Auf alle Fälle muß sehr bald mal eine Entscheidung getroffen werden, da Klaus Hansen auch nicht für uns seine neuen Holzhütten bis zum letzten Drücker freihalten kann.
Wenn Ihr eine neue Abstimmung zwischen den beiden Terminen wollt, dann solltet Ihr das hier posten.


----------



## Tiffy (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Also März ??

Wenn niemand was dagegen hat werde ich mich dann mal an die Infopage machen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Da sich bis jetzt noch keiner dazu geräuspert hat, im März ist der Termin !

Tiffy, wo finde ich den Link zum Anmelden ?


----------



## Tiffy (16. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ruhig Brauner 

Muss erstmal 'ne CD brennen und mir den Rummel auf den neuen Compi holen. Sobald die Infopage im Netz ist erfährst du es als erster 

ansonsten kann man sich schon mal unter tiffy@bootsangler.com anmelden. Bootsbesitzer bitte ich um ein Bildchen ihres Bootes.


----------



## Tiffy (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen #h,

die Infopage zum Treffen ist nun fertig. Anmeldungen werden ab sofort entgegen genommen.

*Anmeldeschluß für die Übernachtungen ist ca. Ende September 2004 !*

Das betrifft in erster Linie die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und die Boote die gemietet werden können. Wer sich nach Ende September dazu entschließt mitzumachen könnte Pech haben das die Unterkünfte b.z.w. Boote ausgebucht sind.


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Tiffy, hast die Infopage wieder fein hinbekommen #6 

Vielleich kannst den Link hier noch einbauen, dann können wir immer den aktuellen Wetterbericht im Bereich Kolding abrufen.

Wippi kannste bei mir mit als 2. Mann auf meinem Dampfer vormerken  :z


----------



## Tiffy (17. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Mach ich doch glatt


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Tiffy, habe ich da richtig gelesen bei den Anmeldungen ??? - Wäre ja toll wenn sich CT dafür die Zeit nehmen würde ! :z


----------



## Tiffy (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Jupp hast Du richtig gelesen.

Aber irgendwie wird das hier zum 2-Mann Thread 

Wo sind denn alle hin ?? Alle im Urlaub ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ist bestimmt die Ruhe vor dem Sturm   - wird sich bestimmt noch ändern !

Der Text in meiner Signatur ist ernst gemeint !


----------



## oh-nemo (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Tiffy,Super-Info-Page.
Wie bekomme ich den Info-Banner in meine Signatur?


----------



## renate (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallihallo, wir würden gerne kommen!!!!
Wir, das sind Kalle und ich, wir kommen aus Hamburg.
Ich persönlich habe nur ein Problem, ich sitz auf der Warteliste für eine Rückenoperation. Keine Ahnung, wenn mich der Ruf ereilt. Aber Kalle meint, für den Fall der Fälle kommt er auch alleine.

Wir möchten uns daher schon mal prophylaktisch anmelden, auch wenn ich eventuell nicht mitkommen kann. Leider konnten wir auf Tiffys toller Seite die Homepage vom Campingplatz-Owner nicht anklicken, wegen möglicher Kosten. Also, wenn wir zusammen fahren, nehmen wir ne Hütte für uns, wenn nicht, na dann wird es auch ne Möglichkeit geben. Vielleicht freut sich ja noch jemand, wie weiland wir auf Fehmarn, als wir für jemand eingesprungen sind.

Und wenn wir beide kommen, wollen wir bestimmt auch ein Boot haben, wenn es keine Mitfahrgelegenheiten mehr gibt. 

Leider haben wir das zu spät gesehen und konnten nicht mehr an der Terminentscheidung mitmachen. Aber März ist auch okay und ist möglicherweise besser als im April.

Melden uns bei Tiffy an und werden sehen, was weiter geht.

Gruss Renate


----------



## Reisender (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@renate 

na ich hoffe das es nicht all zu schlimm ist mit der op.
warst wohl zuviel in Noge köhler stemmen  

wenn nich genügend boote da sind, muß ich mir auch eins mieten, dann können wir ja zusammen und kalle eins nehmen.

so groß das du einen liegeplatz zur schonung deines rücken hast, im liegen soll angeln auch schön sein #6  

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ja Leute, ich werde heute noch eine Preisliste von Gl. Aalbo nach Tiffy schicken, vielleicht kann er ja die für uns relevanten Preise mit in der Infopage aufnehmen.

Damit jetzt nich jeder "Einzelkämpfer" eine Hütte füch sich anmietet (wäre ja auch wohl zu kostenintensiv), würde ich vorschlagen, das die normalen Anmeldungen über Tiffy laufen und sich dann vielleicht 4 Boardies eine der neuen Hütten Teilen !?

Falls jemand (Pärchen) :l für sich eine einzelne Hütte buchen möchten, so bitte ich das in einer kurzen PM an Tiffy oder mich mitzuteilen. #4 #

@ renate
egal wann Deine OP ist, ich wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle alles Gute !

@ all, die an den Mietbooten intressiert sind, hier findet Ihr die Bootstypen und Preise.


----------



## Tiffy (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin Renate & Kalle,

freut mich echt das Ihr dabei seid. So Rücken will. Aber alles wird gut #6

@ all,

ich werd Morgen noch mal die Preisliste für die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten mit einfügen. Die Infopage habe soweit ich bereits aktualisiert.

Ich bitte alle darum mal zu gucken ob denn alles so stimmt wie ich das eingefügt habe. Ansonsten teilt mir Eure Änderungswünsche bitte per E-Mail mit. Dankeschön :m

So legt Euch wieder hin 

Wer den Infobutton ( z.b Du oh-nemo  ) in seine Signatur einfügen möchte der kann folgenden Satz komplett per Kopieren/Einfügen in seine Signatur kopieren.

Nö noch nicht. Erst noch ein Hinweis !! Ich füge in den Satz einige Leerstellen ein. Ansonsten wird hier schon der Banner angezeigt. Diese Leerstellen müsst Ihr in der Signatur löschen. Dann sollte aber alles klappen.

So hier der Satz:

[   URL=   http:    //www.bootsangler.com/anglerboardbootsanglertreffen.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ oh-nemo

siehste, geht doch mit dem Infobutton ! :m


----------



## oh-nemo (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Klaus ,Dank Deiner Hilfe :q
was würde ich bloss ohne Dich machen #t


----------



## renate (19. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ganz gerührt schaut, ob der guten Wünsche..... Da werd ich doch alles tun, damit die OP nach Stenderup ist, gelle?

Freu mich auf alle "alten" und "neuen" Gesichter....  #v   #a   #g 

Gruss Reni


----------



## Kalle (22. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So leute Hütte ist gemietet! #v 

Mit Boot mieten warten wir noch ab,vielleicht kommen wir ja bei einem von euch unter...


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Na das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus auf der Infopage - Bin mal gespannt wieviel Boardies kommen ! #v


----------



## oh-nemo (23. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Klaus,komm ich bei Dir noch mit unter(in der Hütte)?
Falls nicht teile ich mir gern mit jemanden die Hütte.
Oder ein EINZELZIMMER ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Jörg, ich habe nicht´s dagegen. So wie es aussieht bin ich mit Tiffy, CT, Snoek, Wippi und wenn mein Bösschen vielleicht mitkommt, bereits in einer Hütte untergebracht. Das werden wir schon irgendwie deichseln


----------



## CptHaddock (23. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Ihr,

schade, schade, schade....

Aber der Termin ist mittemang der CeBIT in Hannover... Also muss ich malochen statt angeln zu dürfen.

Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß und hoffe auf eine Wiederholung an einem Termin, an dem ich auch kann.

Lieben Gruß

der Captain


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ CptHaddock

wirklich schade, dass Du an diesem Termin nicht kannst - wieso müssen die eigentlich die cebit genau dann veranstalten, wenn wir unser Bootsanglertreffen haben ? :e 
Beim nächsten Termin haben die sich gefälligst nach uns zu richten !


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Habe gerade mal mit meiner Regierung gesprochen. Ich / wir werden wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Tage früher dort oben aufschlagen - so Dienstag/Mittwoch. #v 

Dann habe ich ja ein paar extra Tage zum Üben ! :m 

Wie wir das mit dem Essen machen, werde ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt posten - eins ist sicher: keiner wird verhungern oder gar verdursten


----------



## Reisender (26. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

Üben darfst du:m  aber die mit der ohrmarke das sind meine :z die über 10KG!!! wurden gestern von mir eingesetzt OK !!!!

alles andere darfst du mit nehmen  


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## oh-nemo (26. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mal mit meiner Regierung gesprochen. Ich / wir werden wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Tage früher dort oben aufschlagen - so Dienstag/Mittwoch. #v
> 
> Dann habe ich ja ein paar extra Tage zum Üben ! :m
> 
> Wie wir das mit dem Essen machen, werde ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt posten - eins ist sicher: keiner wird verhungern oder gar verdursten


Hab grad bei der Dame des Hauses einen Kurzurlaub genehmigt bekommen,ab Donnerstag wäre bei mir wohl auch möglich :q
Gibt dann halt öfter mal Fisch zu essen


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Aber klar Mike, dass werde ich natürlich machen   Wieviele haste denn eingesetzt von den Schlappsäcken   :q  :q ??


----------



## Reisender (26. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

Na weiß nicht so genau, #c was hat denn son Fischtroller an Board ?? 100 To. oder 500 Tonnen???#c  ich weiß nur das es mehr ist wie du und ich essen können  

OK , OK  2 Stück, :c :c                      aber jetzt nicht lachen#d #d 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ reisender

wird glaube ich schwierig für mich genau die 2 Stück herauszufangen  

Sag mal, bist Du bei dem Treffen in ME dabei ???


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

Wenn du Mettmann meinst,----habe meiner freundin gerade die bankverbindung gegeben um die euronen zu verschicken..#: #: 


habe ja noch kein zimmer in DK bestellt, wie lange muß ich vorbuchen ???;+ 

mann ich muß aufpassen das ich keinen termin verpasse, seit ich das Board gefunden habe bin ich nur unterwegs:z :z 

Gruß
Mike


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender
 
 
habe ja noch kein zimmer in DK bestellt schrieb:
			
		

> Mike, das mache ich für Dich - Einzelzimmer haben die sowieso nicht.
> Vielleicht nimmst Du ja auch mit 3 anderen Boardies ne Hütte in Beschlag !?


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

Danke, es dürfen auch damen sein   .


Gruß
Mike


----------



## Tiffy (27. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Tach gesacht #h,

bitte guckt doch auf die Infopage und macht untereinander mal ab wer mit wem die Hütte teilen möchte. Teilt mir das am besten per Mail kurz mit. Ich aktualisiere die Infopage immer mal wieder. Also guckt mal nach ob das so stimmt, bei Änderungswünschen ebenfalls eben ne Mail schicken. Schankedön :m


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Tiffy

Ich werde schon irgendwo unter kommen, haben ja noch zeit  :g :g und wenn das noch wie früher ist, dann bekommt mann für eine flasche Korn auch noch ein bett  

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Tiffy (27. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

bring doch 2 Flaschen Korn mit. Austrinken.... danach schläfste überall, da brauchste kein Bett mehr


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So die ersten Unterkünfte sind gebucht ! und zwar für:

*oh-nemo
Tiffy 
CT
snoek
Wippi
LL-Klaus*  - wer das wohl sein mag ??  


Ich habe auch gerade noch mit unserem Gastgeber - Klaus Hansen von Gl. Aalbo  gesprochen.

Er möchte gerne unser Event als Sponsor unterstützen.
Als Preise für unsere Veranstaltung/Verlosung stellt er folgendes zur Verfügung.

*- eine Woche Boot Nr. 2 (Poca mit 30 PS AB)
- 2 X je ein Wochenende in eines der neuen kleinen Ferienhäusern*

Ich sag nur vielen Dank Klaus Hansen !- feine Geste ! #6


----------



## Kalle (29. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Man, das ist doch klasse das er das treffen mitsponsert...#6
Hiermit auch  von mir......vielen dank Klaus :z  :z  :z


----------



## Tiffy (29. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Jupp echt nett von Klaus. Von beiden Kläusen mein ich. 

Als Sponsoren sind außerdem dabei;

*Shimano
Anglerboards Top Shop
Stick Art
CTC Sportfishing*

diese Firmen werden Preise für die Tombula zur Verfügung stellen. Da können wir uns schon wieder drauf freuen.

Sobald ich weiß um was es sich handelt werd ich die Infoseite aktualisieren und unter anderem den groben Zeitplan des Treffens mit einbauen.

Wann wollen wir morgens eigendlich mit dem Fischen anfangen ??  Ist 9.00 Uhr recht ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Wann wollen wir morgens eigendlich mit dem Fischen anfangen ??  Ist 9.00 Uhr recht ?



9:00 Uhr ? - da ist der Tag doch schon fast rum ! :q 
Nee ich denke das ist schon i.O.


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Mensch Tiffy, Du hast ja direkt die Infopage aktuallisiert ! #6 

Ich glaube bei den Sponsoren wird wohl jeder einen Preis bekommen !


----------



## renate (30. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Huhu an alle!

Mal mitteilen möchte, dass wir (Kalle und ich) die Unterkunft bereits gebucht haben und die Anzahlungstaler sind auch schon unterwegs.

Mit dem Boot haben wir noch abgewartet, vielleicht kann uns ja jemand mitnehmen.

LG Renate


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> So die ersten Unterkünfte sind gebucht ! und zwar für:
> 
> *oh-nemo
> Tiffy
> ...


Feine Geste???
Das ist SUPER !!!!
#6 #6 #6
Klaus ,hast Du den anderen Boardies schon erzählt das ich Schnarche wie ein Holzfäller


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Geste???
> Das ist SUPER !!!!
> #6 #6 #6
> Klaus ,hast Du den anderen Boardies schon erzählt das ich Schnarche wie ein Holzfäller



Wieso ? Meinst Du wir kommen überhaupt zum Schlafen ? :q Falls doch, kann ich ganz gut dagegenhalten !


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Na das wird ja lustig !!! müßen dann wohl 6 seemeilen weit fahren um an denn fisch zu kommen:q :q  denn alles was dichter liegt ist wech geschnarcht.:q 

hoffe doch das wir auch die zweite nacht noch da schlafen dürfen, ohne das mann uns des landes verweist:z :z  ( Ruhestörung ):g :g 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch gerade noch mit unserem Gastgeber - Klaus Hansen von Gl. Aalbo  gesprochen.
> 
> Er möchte gerne unser Event als Sponsor unterstützen.
> Als Preise für unsere Veranstaltung/Verlosung stellt er folgendes zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wir hatten dabei an eine Tombola gedacht und nicht an ein Wettangeln, so dass jeder der teilnehmenden Personen die gleichen Chancen hat einen schönen Preis zu gewinnen  
Tiffy und ich werden als Organisatoren, natürlich wie dieses Jahr auch, nicht an der Verlosung teilnehmen.


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Tombola ist  ne Super-Idee #6
Freue mich schon #v #v #v


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Na das wird ja lustig !!! müßen dann wohl 6 seemeilen weit fahren um an denn fisch zu kommen:q :q  denn alles was dichter liegt ist wech geschnarcht.:q
> 
> hoffe doch das wir auch die zweite nacht noch da schlafen dürfen, ohne das mann uns des landes verweist:z :z  ( Ruhestörung ):g :g
> 
> ...



mit den 6 seemeilen weit rausfahren geht ja noch - stell Dir mal vor oh-nemo würde mit seinem Schnarchen ein Seebeben verursachen  :q - was machen wir denn dann ( #g )


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

Tür zu, fenster zu ..........:q :q  oh Tür auf und oh-nemo raus, tür zu:q :q 

werde meinen bruder auch mal fragen ob er nicht auch lust hat mit zu kommen.

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ Reisender

Ja, bringe ruhig Deinen Bruder mit allein schon wegen der für Dich weiten Anreise.

Sag mal, bist Du auch am 18.09.04 in Kölle ??


----------



## Reisender (1. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

Nein leider nicht, aber eine andere frage,,,,,bist du beim 1 Saar-Pfälz -  Treffen am Ohmbachstausee ???(siehe Thread) dabei ????:g 


nein wir ausländer (saarländer, badener, pfälzer)ja ohmbachsee ist pfalz!! haben ein super treffen am 18.09.-19.09.04 und das ist nur 45 KM weit also muß ich da hin. ich hoffe du hast verständnis:q :q :q :q 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ Reisender

da habe ich natürlich vollstes Verständniss - man kann ja nicht überall und vor allem gleichzeitig sein :q 

Wir sehen uns ja spätestens hier


----------



## Reisender (1. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Langelandklaus


super klick  (hier)  dachte ich bin bei RTL gelandet, lauter werbung:q :q 

nein!! aber ich versuche soviel wie möglich mit zu machen, ist halt mein hobby und das habe ich die letzten jahre sehr vernachlässigt...#t 

habe eine anzeige in Fisch & Fang  gemacht ( kostenlos) und was soll ich sagen hat sich doch heute  einer aus dem saarland gemeldet. ein bäcker meister.#h  
und was heißt das ??? wenn ich mit dem angeln gehen möchte dann muß ich erst brötchen backen. und dann#: #: #: #: 

habe mich aber gefreud, da ich schon lange einen angler im Saarland gesucht habe.   

Gruß
Reisender

PS. mein bruder---ja das ist immer schwer, leider sehe ich ihn nur 1-2 mal im jahr!! aber ich hoffe das er mit macht.


----------



## Tiffy (3. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen,

hab die Infopage mal aktualisiert. Bitte guckt mal nach ob alles richtig ist.

@ alle heimlichen Mitleser,

ANMELDEN MARSCH MARSCH !!   #4 

.


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab die Infopage mal aktualisiert. Bitte guckt mal nach ob alles richtig ist.
> 
> ...



So wie ich das sehe ist bis jetzt alles richtig !

Ich frage mich auch wo die heimlichen Mitleser   sind - es sind doch so viele *Bootsangler mit und ohne Boot *  hier im Board !


----------



## Tiffy (8. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bitte mal alle Bootsbesitzer die freien Plätze für Mitangler an Bord ihrer Boote zu posten.

Wir bräuchten mal einen Überblick. Nicht das nachher mehr Angler wie frei Plätze da sind.

Dank Euch #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bitte mal alle Bootsbesitzer die freien Plätze für Mitangler an Bord ihrer Boote zu posten.
> 
> ...



Open Air: LL-Klaus, Wippi, 3.Platz ist noch frei, jedoch hatte bei schlechtem Wetter oh-nemo und Hummer generell Intresse bekundet !?

Zur Not können wir ja bei Klaus Hansen noch das ein oder andere Boot dazumieten - sind ja in DK bis 50 PS führerscheinfrei !!! #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So, nachdem heute noch mehr Boardies ihr Kommen zugesagt haben, werde ich morgen bei Klaus Hansen schon mal 6 kleine Ferienhäuser und ein großes Ferienhaus bestellen !

Der Sommerurlaub 2005 ist auch mit meinem Bösschen abgeklärt, so daß ich morgen auch noch privat buchen werde ! :q 
29. & 30. KW 2005 - oh-nemo, wolltest Du uns wieder besuchen ??? #g


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sommerurlaub 2005 ist auch mit meinem Bösschen abgeklärt, so daß ich morgen auch noch privat buchen werde ! :q
> 29. & 30. KW 2005 - oh-nemo, wolltest Du uns wieder besuchen ??? #g


Mich wirst Du so schnell nicht mehr los


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Achso nur mal so zur Information,ich bin gelernter Koch und wenn wir mal alle einen Abend zusammen kochen wollen ist das kein Problem.
Hätte da schon mal einen Vorschlag:

Zartes Dorschfilet "satt" in Zitronenbutter gebraten dazu Kartoffel und Gurkensalat :m

Auf der "Weinkarte" steht bei mir "Krombacher" und achteran n lüdden Kümmel 

Wir werden uns das schon Gutgehen lassen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Achso nur mal so zur Information,ich bin gelernter Koch und wenn wir mal alle einen Abend zusammen kochen wollen ist das kein Problem.
> Hätte da schon mal einen Vorschlag:
> 
> Zartes Dorschfilet "satt" in Zitronenbutter gebraten dazu Kartoffel und Gurkensalat :m
> ...



Hört sich gut an ! :m  - .....und achteran n lüdden Kümmel  - das sollten wir dann auch mal zusammen machen


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Auf der Speisekarte könnte auch stehen:
Gedrillte Shimano an krummer Sportex dazu straffe gepflochtene :q
zum Dessert ne frische Brise mit nem müden Arm 
Klaus, ein dünnes Kreuz hast Du schon für mich auf der Jeanneau gemacht?


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Habe gerade bei Klaus Hansen die kl. Ferienhäuser für folgende Boardies gebucht

Kalle -Renate                            1. Hütte - hattet ja schon selber gebucht

ATS Holger - Mike - camper63      2. Hütte

LL-Klaus - Wippi - Tiffy -             Ferienhaus
CT - snoek - oh-nemo 

bengt - Knurri - Hummer              3. Hütte

deep sea - Dieter                       4. Hütte

Blauortsand - detlefb                  5. Hütte
Reisender  - angelloenne 

Winny-Lachsy-Herbert                 6. Hütte - nur reserviert bis Oktober


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus, ein dünnes Kreuz hast Du schon für mich auf der Jeanneau gemacht?



Wie sollich das denn machen - die liegt doch in DK ? #t 
















Jeep, Du bist vorgemerkt ! :m


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Jeep, Du bist vorgemerkt ! :m


Danke, 




















da hast Du mir aber ein schreck eingejagt :m


----------



## Reisender (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandklaus 

und was ist mit KOHLE ?? nein nicht zum grillen, zum bezahlen mann.:q 
wohin, wieviel, währung??  slotis, rubel, lira oder DM. ??? bitte um baldige antwort...danke das du wie ein vater zu mir bist und schon ein zimmer klar gemacht hast(wein)..#r 

Gruß
dir egeber dinner
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ mike

mitte Kohle is ers ma ja nix - muß ich selber noch klären #t


----------



## Reisender (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

abgemacht, ich passe auf denn kleinen auf #h #h #h #h 

Gruß
mike


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

#t meinen kleinen Ramba Zamba lasse ich wohl zu Hause - ich will ja schließlich in Ruhe Angeln gehen :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Danke Tiffy, das Du auch jetzt mal der Baloo ein "Gesicht" verpasst hast #6 
Obwohl das Quitscheentchen hatte auch was ! :m 

Sieht irgendwie schnittig aus - wann ist Bootstaufe ? #g


----------



## Reisender (10. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

ist doch klasse 11 boote für jedem eins.:q 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## JapanRot (10. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

HAAAALLLOOOOO ! ! ! ! !

Ich melde mal eben verstärktes Interesse an.  #h 
Wenn noch jemand ein Plätzchen im Auto frei hätte (natürlich Beteiligung an den Spritkosten) bin ich natürlich dabei... könnt´ nen alten Jigger doch nicht zu Hause lassen  #h  #h  #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Maik,

schön dass Du dabei sein möchtest #v 
Ich fahre ja bei Dir quasi an der Haustüre vorbei, habe aber leider das Auto voll (4 Personen). Setzte dich doch mal bitte mit unserem " Reisender " per PM zusammen, der kommt aus Saabrücken und ist bestimmt froh, wenn er nicht alleine fahren muß - stimmts Mike (Reisender)? :m


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Langelandklaus

ich möchte doch einen flotten feger mit nach oben nehmen:c :c groß, blond, langbeinig.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

aber aus wirtschaftlichen gründen, nehme ich natürlich einen gleichgesinnten mit. wenn wir unere sachen in denn kofferraum deponieren, können wir zwei süße blondinen mitnehmen.:q dann haben wir beide was davon.

vieleicht habe ich bis dahin auch einen kombi.|supergri |supergri 

Gruß an Maik
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Mike, hat sich Maik schon bei Dir gemeldet oder umgekehrt ? |bla: 
Soll Tiffy jetzt JapanRot  mit auf die Liste in die Infopage setzen ?


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

ja maik hat sich bei mike gemeldet, und ich habe ihn gesagt das ich ihn mitnehme.

ist doch ehrrensache unter den besten fischern |supergri  er hat zwar noch nicht geantwortet, aber ich gehe davon aus das alles palletti ist.


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## JapanRot (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Schön das das so unkompliziert ging 

JA, aber natürlich bin ich dabei  :q  :q 
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Platz in einem Boot und dann ist alles gut #: 

Freue mich drauf


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch ehrrensache unter den besten fischern |supergri  er hat zwar noch nicht geantwortet, aber ich gehe davon aus das alles palletti ist.



Wollt Ihr misch feddisch mache ? |supergri 

@ Japan Rot

Tiffy wird Dich in den nächsten Tagen mit auf die Infopage schreiben. Ein Platz auf einem Boot dürfte auch kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Tiffy (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen #h,

ich habe gerade mal Zeit und hab die Infopage aktualisiert. Die Hütteneinteilung hab ich so gemacht wie von LL-Klaus weiter oben gepostet.

JapanRot hab ich jetzt einfach mal in der Hütte, die für knurri, Hummer und bengt geplant war mit eingaplant. Ich hoffe das ist Euch recht Männers ??  

@ Skipper,

bitte meldet Eure freien Angelpätze an Bord. Schankedön :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Aus gegebenem Anlass, da ich immer wieder darauf angesprochen (gemailt) werde, wie unsere Unterkünfte aussehen - hier noch mal ein paar Pict´s
@ Tiffy, vielleicht kann man ja such ein Foto in die Infopage setzen ?

Ein Blick aus einer der Unterkünfte







eine der neuen kleinen ferienhäuser






und so sieht´s von Innen aus






Damit sollte die Frage dann geklärt sein.


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moment bitte, 

und wo sollen die von mir mitgebrachte Blondienen schlafen ????? klaus sag mal was!!#c #c 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> moment bitte,
> 
> und wo sollen die von mir mitgebrachte Blondienen schlafen ????? klaus sag mal was!!#c #c
> 
> ...



Mike, wieso mitbringen ? Direkt nebenan ist doch das Heim für schwer erziehbare Mädchen ! |supergri


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

das ist gut, die tausche ich gegen dich ein|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

warum fragst du !!!! ich mag es wild #h #h #h 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Tiffy (12. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



> @ Tiffy, vielleicht kann man ja such ein Foto in die Infopage setzen ?



Joh geht. Ist auch schon drinne 

Die Tage werd ich die ganze Infoseite mal übersichtlicher gestalten...

@ Skipper:

Bitte meldet Eure freien Plätze an Bord  |director:


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Joh geht. Ist auch schon drinne
> 
> Die Tage werd ich die ganze Infoseite mal übersichtlicher gestalten...
> 
> ...




Danke Tiffy !

Meinst Du es macht sinn, wenn Du schon ein paar Preise für die Tombola mit in die Infopage schreibst ? :g


----------



## Tiffy (15. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen #h,



> Meinst Du es macht sinn, wenn Du schon ein paar Preise für die Tombola mit in die Infopage schreibst ?



Mach ich doch Klaus. Haben wir doch auch schon drüber teleniert. Hab aber auch noch so einige andere Dinge die dringend erledigt werden müssen. Akuter Zeitmangel mach sich bei mir breit .

Oder anders gasagt;

Wenn Du treiben willst musst Du Dir 'ne Schafherde kaufen  |muahah: 

Und wieder mal ein Aufruf an die Skipper;

Bitte meldet Eure freien Plätze an Bord  |motz:


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich war gestern noch kurz beim AB Treffen am Rhein. Dort habe ich von Laksos noch ein paar Preise für unsere Tombola bekommen #6 

Danke Laksos ! |laola: 

aus gegebenem Anlaß noch eine kleine Info vom ADAC zum Bootstransport bezüglich Überbreite in Dänemark

Sehr geehrter Herr Hepe,

auch in Dänemark ist die höchstzulässige Breite 2,55 m. Wird dieses Maß
überschritten, benötigen Sie eine Sondergenehmigung - zu beantragen bei
nachfolgender Stelle:

Faerdselsstyrelsen & Statens Bilinspektion
Adelgade 13
DK-1304 Copenhagen K
Telefon (0045) 33 92 91 00
Telefax (0045) 33 93 22 92
fstyr@fstyr.dk
www.fstyr.dk

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rockinger Rudolf
Grenzverkehr & Sportschifffahrt (GUS)
ADAC e.V., Am Westpark 8, 81373 München
Tel.: 089-7676-6106 Fax: 089-7607572
rudolf.rockinger@adac.de
www.adac.de


Falls sonst noch irgend welche Fragen rund um´s Treffen sind, bitte eine PM an Tiffy oder an mich - wir kümmern uns drum


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

Habe gestern mit meinen bruder teleringt, und wenn ihn (wegen der arbeit) nichts dazwischen kommt währe er dabei.leider kann er noch nicht 100% zusagen, aber führen können wir ihn ja in der liste, zur not kann er ja auf dem boden schlafen:q :q :q oder ich, ich bin der älteste|uhoh: 


@Tiffy
sein name ist Sven

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Tiffy (20. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ Reisender,

alles klar. Ist eingetragen #h


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin Jungs und Deerns von der Waterkant
hab ich Euch schon erzählt das ich am 2. Okt.  mal vom Kudder aus angel?
Diesmal werde ich mich mit dem Naturköderangeln ein wenig beschäftigen und üben-üben-üben,damit ich Euch so richtich im März 05 nassmachen kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Denn es kann nur einen geben .
Mc oh-nemo


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs und Deerns von der Waterkant
> hab ich Euch schon erzählt das ich am 2. Okt.  mal vom Kudder aus angel?
> Diesmal werde ich mich mit dem Naturköderangeln ein wenig beschäftigen und üben-üben-üben,damit ich Euch so richtich im März 05 nassmachen kann
> 
> ...




 |jump: ich schmeiss mich wech - Dann übe mal ordentlich - Im März am kleinen Belt werden die Karten neu gemischt  

Mc oh - nemo ??? futterst Du jetzt nur noch Hamburger ?


----------



## oh-nemo (22. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Mc oh - nemo ??? futterst Du jetzt nur noch Hamburger ?


Woher weißt Du das ?


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@oh-nemo

Sag mal hast du schon ein kotzbüdel mit on board ?? wenn nicht! bin ich gerne bereit den posten zu übernehmen.:v . habe noch nie die möven gefütter aber ich lasse mich gerne zu einer fahrt dahin einladen|uhoh: :q :q  

und wenn die wellen zu groß werden lasse ich mich auch von dir an der leine als platt macher über board werfen.:q 

na das ist doch ein angebot!  Oder ?


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @oh-nemo
> 
> Sag mal hast du schon ein kotzbüdel mit on board ?? wenn nicht! bin ich gerne bereit den posten zu übernehmen.:v . habe noch nie die möven gefütter aber ich lasse mich gerne zu einer fahrt dahin einladen|uhoh: :q :q
> 
> ...



Mike, da oben ist doch Bootsangeln angesagt - das klappt auch ohne Anfüttern :q


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

schitt nun wollte ich dir was sagen aber nun kommt  @IKEA S und vertreibt mich vom PC.

Bis gleich #h #h 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Langelandklaus


Oh mann, bis mann die wieder vom ruder wech hat das dauert.#d 

nö anfüttern tu ich ja nicht, aber oh nemo hat ja noch nicht mal schotten on board und da habe ich mir gedacht bivor einen das boot verläßt, sollte doch ein anständiger nord jung mit on board.:q :q sein.

und wenn er mich mal ans ruder lässt, dann zeig ich ihn mal die fische von unten:q :q :q 

Gruß
Reisender
( ich hätte nie zulassen dürfen , das meine freundin sich im Board anmeldet)


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @Langelandklaus
> 
> 
> Oh mann, bis mann die wieder vom ruder wech hat das dauert.#d
> ...



 #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d Mike, erzähl mir nicht´s
zwischen Deinem vorletzten und dem letztem Posting sind genau 1 Stunde und 40 Minuten vergangen  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  "bis mann die wieder vom ruder wech hat das dauert" (ah - ha, so nennt mann das jetzt) - mann hast Du ne Kondition ! #r  #r  #r


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Langelandklaus

Man/n ich hätte nicht sagen sollen melde dich selber an#d #d das war mein erster fehler:c :c 

ich habe auch nicht gesagt, das sie für 1,08 Cent nach schweden 
anrufen kann#d #d das war mein zweiter fehler:c :c unter 1,5 std geht nichts!#d 

und mein dritter ist, ich habe alles gesagt !!:c :c aber ich habe nicht gesagt das wir zwei computer brauchen|director: :c #d #d 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

daaaaa bin ich aber erleichtert - und ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht !" :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (26. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin Leudde,
nicht weit weg von Unserer Base ist der Gamborg Fjord.
Guckt mal,liest sich Interessant :q
http://www.camping-ronaes-strand.dk/angler-camp/tyskfiske.html


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ja Jörg, sind etwa 5 Minuten mit dem Boot dorthin. Die Einheimischen schleppen dort immer mit ihren Booten - ich habe es allerdings selber noch nicht ausprobiert |rolleyes


----------



## Tiffy (27. September 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo zusammen #h,

ich habe die Infopage mal aktualisiert. Bitte guckt mal nach ob alles so stimmt. Wir haben bis jetzt 13 gemeldete Boote. Das finde ich prima. 

Wer noch mitmachen möchte schicke mir bitte ne Mail

Und die Skipper die noch nicht die freien Plätze gemeldet haben bitte ich noch einmal dieses zu tun. Wir möchten ja weiter organisieren und benötigen dafür die Anzahl der freien Plätze.


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die Infopage mal aktualisiert. Bitte guckt mal nach ob alles so stimmt. Wir haben bis jetzt 13 gemeldete Boote. Das finde ich prima.
> 
> Wer noch mitmachen möchte schicke mir bitte ne Mail
> 
> Und die Skipper die noch nicht die freien Plätze gemeldet haben bitte ich noch einmal dieses zu tun. Wir möchten ja weiter organisieren und benötigen dafür die Anzahl der freien Plätze.



Tiffy, die Page ist nicht mehr aktuell :q 
bodo 6741 ist jetzt lotte - klickst Du 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



hier drauf 

Mit den 13 Booten finde ich auch schon toll ! Ein paar Nachzügler werden wohl noch kommen .............     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wenn dann noch Platz ist


----------



## Lotte (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

 so ne sch****!!! hätte nicht gedacht , daß das umtaufen auch noch für andere arbeit nach sich zieht! sorry tiffy, wollte aber die blöden zahlen loswerden und einen fischnamen haben!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> so ne sch****!!! hätte nicht gedacht , daß das umtaufen auch noch für andere arbeit nach sich zieht! sorry tiffy, wollte aber die blöden zahlen loswerden und einen fischnamen haben!!!!





Macht nicht´s Stephan Tiffy macht das bestimmt gerne


----------



## Tiffy (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin moin #h,

macht echt keine Mühe Lotte. Ist schon fertig #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Nicht dass Ihr meint, hier tut sich nicht´s mehr   Das Orgateam (Tiffy & ich) setzten uns am 24.10.04 zusammen und brüten noch ein paar Einzelheiten aus   Sobald es etwas neues gibt werden wir das hier posten.


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wenn ihr mit dem Brüten fertig seit, kannst du mal schauen ob eine schöne Rolle für mich dabei raus gekommen ist?? bin noch auf der suche nach einer|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

so nun bin ich ja am 22.10.04 auf fehmarn, und werde schon mal einen weiten wurf nach DK machen, und schauen ob was beist.


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Trollingfischer

das einzigste was ich habe und das schwimmt, ist mein rettungsring am bauch 
habe leider kein boot, früher hatten wir ein sportboot an unserer wohnung liegen.das ist aber schon lange her, so 10 jahre.

wo bist du den auf fehmarn? (ich bin in der ferienresidenz staberdorf) und ich glaube wenn ich daoben bin werde ich das halbe board da treffen


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Trollingfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Reisender ,
> 
> habe eine Wohnung in Katharinenhof gemietet.Boot wird in Burgstaaken liegen.Kannst ja mal vorbei schauen.
> 
> Gruß




Mike und Jan, dann könnt Ihr Euch ja schon mal für das Treffen im März beschnuppern  :m  #g  :m


----------



## Reisender (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandklaus

Ist schon alles geregelt!! teffen uns am sonntag in Burgstaaken zum kleinen plausch.


----------



## angelloenne (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

hallo Klaus mach mal bitte deinen Briefkasten leer,habe dir ne Mail geschickt.


----------



## angelloenne (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Schade Trollingfischer und Reisender, haben uns verpaßt,wußte nicht das ihr auch oben seit, bin gerade zurück gekommen von Großenbrode.


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hi Micha, habe gerade meinen Briefkasten entleert


----------



## Kalle (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Haben grad nochmal reingeschaut wie es aussieht mit stenderup.. Es macht sich ja, auch wenn noch viel zeit ist.

schön das udo uns mit aufs boot nimmt ,freuen uns schon... #h


----------



## Tiffy (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

N'abend zusammen #h,

joh Kalle find ich auch nett. Mal sehen was Udo dazu sagt  

@ Alle

LL-Klaus und ich haben uns am Sonntag bei mir getroffen. Er brachte mich um mein gesamtes Bier und hat den Kühlschrank.... aber lassen wir das  :q

Nö mal im Ernst jetzt:

wir haben die angemeldeten Leute mal auf die Boote verteilt um zu sehen wieviel Platz wir haben und damit jeder weiß wo er unterkommen kann. Falls wir nichts gegenteiliges hören oder hier lesen, lassen wir das auch so stehen. *Schweigen bedeutet in diesem Thread automatisch Zustimmung* . Es wird aber bestimmt wohl möglich sein das man untereinander die Bootsplätze tauscht oder eben doch ( weils frei macht  ) ein Boot mietet. 

Die Infoseite ist soweit aktualisiert und jeder kann jetzt gucken was Sache ist. Die Boots- und Hausbesatzungen können sich zwecks Verpflegung u.s.w.. untereinander kurzschließen wie sie das machen möchten.

Klaus und ich können ein Abendessen für alle Organisieren. Dann braucht nicht jeder selbst rumköcheln und wir können alle zusammen Abends das zu uns nehmen was man uns auftischt. Klaus erfragt mal die Preise und wird hier wohl in Kürze zu dieser Frage was schreiben. *Wer das nicht möchte schreibe es hier oder schweige für immer.*

Falls jemand Fragen hat, was geändert haben möchte, oder das Abendessen spendieren möchte, dann NULL Problemo, einfach posten, Pehämmen oder so...

Noch können wir Wünsche berücksichtigen.... Aber bald ist Schulz.... äh Schluss 

So legt Euch wieder hin und freut Euch aufs Treffen. Das wird 'ne Wucht#6 #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Noch können wir Wünsche berücksichtigen.... Aber bald ist Schulz.... äh Schluss
> 
> So legt Euch wieder hin und freut Euch aufs Treffen. Das wird 'ne Wucht#6 #h




Habe gerade mit Gl. Aalbo telefoniert. Es sieht so aus, dass von den 11 neuen Ferienhäuschen *nur noch 2 * für diesen Termin frei sind !!

Für folgende Teilnehmer sind bereits Hütten gebucht:

*Kalle - Renate 

ATS Holger - Mike - camper63 - Trollingfischer 

LL-Klaus - Wippi - Tiffy - CT - snoek - oh-nemo 

bengt - Knurri - Hummer - Japanrot 

Blauortsand - detlefb - Reisender 

angelloenne - Thomas

deep sea - Dieter 

Lotte - prinzi-butt * 

Wer noch an dem Treffen Teilnehmen möchte, der sollte  jetzt seine Füße ungefähr in  Briefkastenhöhe kreisen lassen und sich anmelden.

Wie Tiffy schon schrieb: Das Treffen wird bestimmt ne Wucht !


----------



## Kalle (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Tiffy
na dann freu dich doch, das LL-klaus kein urlaub bei dir gemacht hat  |jump: 

wir denken und hoffen doch,das udo nichts dagegen hat |kopfkrat 
waren ja schon auf einem meschendorf treffen bei ihm auf dem boot mit.
warten wir ab ob er schreibt.. 

aber,wie ich jetzt gesehen habe,werden die boardies ja schon freitag morgen um 8:00 uhr begrüsst!!......muß dann schnell nochmal urlaubszettel für den 11.03.05 ausfüllen und abgeben. :q 

weitere wünsche haben wir beide nicht, und das mit dem abendessen ist doch ne tolle idee,dann müssen wir nicht selber inne küche rumwurschteln..is doch wie urlaub dann #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> @Tiffy
> na dann freu dich doch, das LL-klaus kein urlaub bei dir gemacht hat  |jump:



Na das kann ich Die sagen -  der war froh als wir wieder gefahren sind !! :q 

Schon wieder einer/zwei mehr für´s Buffeit. K. Hansen ist z.Zt. in Urlaub auf Gran Canaria  #d - verstehe ich zwar nicht, denn der wohnt ja schon im Paradies  
Wenn er wieder zu Hause ist, werde ich mal die Preise für´s Buffeit und  #2 anfragen und das hier posten.


----------



## renate (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin, ll-klaus,
ja, mach mal hinne, ich hab echt keine lust, den ganzen tag in der frischen luft zu sein und zu angeln und abends noch am hüttigen herd eine tütensuppe zu kochen. und wenn tatsächlich noch weitere frauen mitkommen, denen tut es auch mal gut, mal den kochlöffel beiseite zu legen. und: möglicherweise kann man was koch- und essenstechnisch noch was lernen.....

achso, es könnte sein, dass noch zwei mitkommen, die beratschen das grad mit den frauen gemahlinnen. die kommen allerdings mit eigenem boot und zur not können die ja bei uns unterkommen, weil wir ja ne sechser-hütte gebucht haben.

noch eins, ich hab keine lust, die ganze geschichte durchzustöbern, gibts da einen gemeinschaftsraum? wie machen wir das mittem frühstück??? wäre doch auch toll, wenn das gereicht werden könnte.... naja, wenn nicht, isses auch kein vergehen, aber mal so anmerk.

gruss angelreni


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Reni,

was macht Dein Kreuz, hält es noch bis zum Treffen durch.

Uns steht Abends  der Tagungsraum zur Verfügung. Dort können wir gemeinsam essen und #g   und |bla: . Chreistian Thiel hält dann noch am Samstag einen Vortrag über Trolling.
Frühstück sollte eigentlich jeder selber in den kl. Ferienhäusern machen. Brötchen und Brot können morgends am Kiosk auf dem Campingplatz gekauft werden.
Natürlich kann ich auch das gemeinsame Frühstück organisieren - es ist nur eine Kostenfrage !?


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				renate schrieb:
			
		

> achso, es könnte sein, dass noch zwei mitkommen, die beratschen das grad mit den frauen gemahlinnen. die kommen allerdings mit eigenem boot und zur not können die ja bei uns unterkommen, weil wir ja ne sechser-hütte gebucht haben.



Wenn die von Dir genannten 2 Personen noch mitkommen sollten, dann bitte kurzfristig  bei Tiffy oder mir anmelden - wenn möglich mit Foto vom Boot.


----------



## Tiffy (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Schönen guten Morgen #h,

es sind noch zwei weiter Anmeldungen eingegangen. Die Liste in der Infopage habe ich aktualisiert. Guckt doch mal bitte nach ob alles passt.

Mönsch noch so lange hin bis März.....

wird aber gut, da bin ich mir sicher #h


----------



## skipandi (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Danke für die schnelle Aktualisierung,Tiffy. #6 
Jetzt haben wir wieder ein Ziel,was den Winter hoffentlich nicht so lang werden lässt. :q Sind ja nur noch 4 1/2 Monate |kopfkrat  :c


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Schön das sich jetzt noch ein paar Boardies mehr angemeldet haben - dann ist Gl. Aalbo ja fest in der Hand des Anglerboards  
Hier noch mal die gebuchten Hütten - *resulierend aus den festen Zusagen * - und die vorübergehende Aufteilung:

Hütte 1 Kalle - Renate - skipandy - Vater 
Hütte 2 ATS Holger - Mike - camper63 - Trollingfischer 
Haus LL-Klaus - Wippi - Tiffy - CT - snoek - oh-nemo 
Hütte 3 bengt - Knurri - Hummer - Japanrot 
Hütte 4 Blauortsand - detlefb - Reisender 
Hütte 5 angelloenne - Thomas und die beiden Frauen 
Hütte 6 deep sea - Dieter 
Hütte 7 Lotte - vibrazocker - Freundin  

*Wer jetzt noch mit möchte, der sollte sich zügig anmelden. Es stehen nur noch 2 der neuen Hütten zur Verfügung und wer weiß wie lange noch ! #c *  

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon tierisch auf´s Treffen und es wird bestimmt klasse ! #6


----------



## Kalle (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hi skipi,
das ging aber schnell..!!!..schön das ihr beide auch dabei seit #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Habe gerade mal mit k. Hansen teleniert. Er will mir noch die Preise für´s Abendessen die Woche durchsagen. Ich habe ihm gesagt, es soll nicht so teuer sein, soll schnell gehen und natürlich reichhaltig sein. Ich denke, wenn wir des abend´s in den Stall kommen, haben wir alle einen Bärenhungen  
Anbei noch ein aktuelles Bild von unserem Angelrevier. Die kleinen Ferienhäuser sind auch mit drauf (oberer Rand vom Campingplatz)


----------



## skipandi (3. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Schönes Bild Klaus.Müssen wir unsere Boote auch vor Anker legen und mit einem kleinen Boot übersetzten?Oder können wir im März an den Steg ran? #c


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				skipandi schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Bild Klaus.Müssen wir unsere Boote auch vor Anker legen und mit einem kleinen Boot übersetzten?Oder können wir im März an den Steg ran? #c


Die Boote werden über Nacht an den vorhandenen Bojen festgemacht. Zum Be- und Entladen könnt Ihr natürlich an den Steg fahren. Wer keine Watbux mit hat, für den haben wir einen Service mit einem Dingi eingerichtet.


----------



## AKor74 (3. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wie sicher ist das mit dem festmachen an den Bojen? Wäre doch schade wenn ein Boot/ Motor am nächsten Morgen weg wäre, dabei meine ich nicht auf die offene See abgetrieben. Ich überlege nämlich auch zu kommen, vermutlich dann zu zweit.


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sicher ist das mit dem festmachen an den Bojen? Wäre doch schade wenn ein Boot/ Motor am nächsten Morgen weg wäre, dabei meine ich nicht auf die offene See abgetrieben. Ich überlege nämlich auch zu kommen, vermutlich dann zu zweit.


Dachtest Du dabei an Langfinger ?
Das Boot an der Boje liegt genau so sicher wie das Boot in einem Hafen. Wenn jemand ein Boot entwenden will, ist dem das egal, ob es mit einem, oder aber mit 4 Tampen festgemacht ist.   Außerdem hat Klaus Hansen, was seine Boote und die Gästeboote anbetrifft, Augen wie ein Adler. Es besteht auch weiterhin die Möglichkeit sein Boot in den Hafen von Kolding zu legen.
Überlege bitte kurzfristig, ob Du kommen möchtest, denn so wie es aussieht ist z.Zt. von den neuen Ferienhäuschen nur noch eins frei. #h


----------



## AKor74 (4. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Danke, ja ich dachte an Langfinger. Irgendwie habe ich ein ungutes Gefühl, die Schlacuyacht so allein im Dunkeln zu lassen, vom Aussenborder ganz zu schweigen. Ich nehme zur Not auch eine andere und ältere Hütte/ Zimmer/ Zelt..., obwohl die NEUEN schon einen KLASSE Eindruck.


----------



## Reisender (4. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

guten abend meine Damen und Herren,

meine kleine und ich sind von der ostsee (Fehmarn) wieder im lande.
habe eine menge muskel tränning betrieben und sage und schreibe über 100 dorschen das wasser vom land aus gezeigt:q :q ca.40 haben auch die pfanne gesehen:q habe noch nie in meinen leben soviele dorsche gefangen und das in 3 Tagen je 4-5 Std. ich kann nur sagen es war schwitzen angesagt. alleine an einen abend habe ich 65 stück in 4 std an land gezogen, es war einfach stress pur. mein bruder hatte auch noch glück der hatte eine 69 cm und 3,5 KG schwere meerforelle landen können. die hat ihn zu einen anderen bellyangler gezogen und der hat sie sicher gekeschert#h .alle anderen fische habe ich wieder zurück gesetzt und nur 40 stück zum essen freigegeben.so und nun kann DK kommen, meine neue rute hat sich bestens durch gebissen bei so viel fisch.. #6 #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Schöner Bericht Mike #6  Dann wirst Du uns wohl alle nassmachen   Kommt Deine Bessere Hälfte und Dein Bruder denn nun auch mit ?


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Langelandklaus

Habe nun ein ernstes wort mit meiner kleinen geredet !! und ihr dann befohlen mit zumachen !!:q :q  nach dem ich mich von der ohrfeige erholt habe, :g kann ich mitteilen das sie nun dabei ist#6 

was meinen bruder betrifft muß ich noch warten da seine firma noch das ok geben muß. und da bin ich mommentan einfach machtlos!!! aber einen platz zum schlafen werde wir wohl auch noch bei einer späteren zusage finden.#6


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Angelt Deine bessere Hälfte denn auch mit - oder will sie mit den anderen Frauen das Megastore-Center in Kolding ausräumen ? :q 

Dann bleibt ja noch die Frahe mit der Unterkunft - vielleicht wollt Ihr ja ein eigenes Häuschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :l


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Langelandklaus
Bitte nicht einkaufen aussprechen:c :c bitte bitte !!!!

angeln kann sie, aber sie hat kein schein (noch nicht).#d will aber auch mal mit auf eines euer tollen boote...

was die hütte betrifft, bin ich dumm oder habe ich die 5 sterne preisliste verpasst???#c #c  |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> was die hütte betrifft, bin ich dumm oder habe ich die 5 sterne preisliste verpasst???#c #c  |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat



Mike, klick mal hier


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

na da werde ich doch gleich IKEA S die zigaretten streichen, und schon haben wir die kohle in 5 tage zusammen#6 #6 #6 

danke werde mich die nächsten tage um eine suite kümmern !!:k :k


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> danke werde mich die nächsten tage um eine suite kümmern !!:k :k



Mike, Du mußt mir nur Bescheid geben, dann kümmer ich mich drum. Nur so haben Tiffy und ich dann auch ständig den Überblick (hoffe ich)  Ist, glaube ich, nur noch eine oder vielleicht auch noch zwei Hütten frei !!!!!


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Klaus du hast gleich post!!#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo zusammen,

IKEA S hat sich auch noch mit zum Treffen angemeldet. Daraus resultierend ergeben sich folgende Hausaufteilungen:


Hütte 1 Kalle - Renate - skipandy - Vater 
Hütte 2 ATS Holger - Mike - camper63 - Trollingfischer 
Haus  LL-Klaus - Wippi - Tiffy - CT - snoek - oh-nemo 
Hütte 3 bengt - Knurri - Hummer - Japanrot 
Hütte 4 Blauortsand - detlefb - Udo Mundt
Hütte 5 angelloenne - Thomas und die beiden Frauen 
Hütte 6 deep sea - Dieter 
Hütte 7 Lotte - vibrazocker - Freundin 
Hütte 8 IKEA S - Reisender

Tiffy, bitte bei Gelegenheit in der Infopage aktualisieren .  DANKE !


----------



## Lotte (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hütte 7 Lotte - vibrazocker - Freundin
> Hütte 8 IKEA S - Reisender


 moin-moin,

 |kopfkrat wie, dann muß ich direkt neben dem boardferkel 11/04 übernachten :q:q:q??? 


 neee, finde ich super, daß reisender und ikea_s auch kommt!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> |kopfkrat wie, dann muß ich direkt neben dem boardferkel 11/04 übernachten :q:q:q???



Sei froh, dass Du nicht bei ihm in der gleichen Hütte mit pennen mußt  :q - das hat schon seinen Grund, dass Mike ne eigene Bude bekommt :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So jetzt haben sich noch 4 Personen angemeldet, die zum Treffen kommen.

daraus resultierend ergeben sich folgende Aufteilungen der Hütten

Hütte 1 Kalle - Renate - skipandy - Vater 
Hütte 2 ATS Holger - Mike - camper63 - Trollingfischer 
Haus LL-Klaus - Wippi - Tiffy - CT - snoek - oh-nemo 
Hütte 3 bengt - Knurri - Hummer - Japanrot 
Hütte 4 Blauortsand - detlefb - Udo Mundt
Hütte 5 angelloenne - Thomas und die beiden Frauen 
Hütte 6 deep sea - Dieter 
Hütte 7 Lotte - vibrazocker - Freundin 
Hütte 8 IKEA S - Reisender
Hütte 9 Nappi - Guido - Thorsten - Sven

Wir sind übrigends nicht die einzigen, die dort oben Fischen  
Klaus Hansen hatte mir heute diese Aufnahme geschickt, fotografiert kurz vor Loeverodde.
Dorsch muß z.Zt. reichlich da sein !! #6


----------



## skipandi (8. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich will dahin,sofort. :c  #q Aber ich bin ja auf der Arbeit,wie schön.


----------



## Reisender (8. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

ja ja erst die große sauerei wählen und sich dann beschweren#d #d lotte lotte.

aber nun hat IKEA S mich gefragt wo sie schlafen kann? da ich ja ein angenehmes grunzen von mir gebe :q :q habe ihr hütte 15 vorgeschlagen, die alte fischkiste hinter hütte 7.:q :q


in übrigen wenn sich noch 4 anmelden können wir einen ganzen kutter mieten:q  :q so wie oh nemo das gemacht hat...


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				skipandi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will dahin,sofort. :c  #q Aber ich bin ja auf der Arbeit,wie schön.



Ich kann auch nicht mehr sooooooo lange warten, deshalb fahre ich zwischendurch noch zu dieser Veranstaltung  #v


----------



## Lotte (9. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

 @ langelandsklaus: du verstehst es wirklich urinstinkte zu wecken!!! ich wollte die immer schon mal in freier wildbahn erleben und dann haust du so ein bild hier rein#d#d#d!!!!

  @ reisender: ich fühle mich wirklich geehrt, in der hütte neben dem boardferkel 11/04 nächtigen zu dürfen!!!!

  @ all: |jump:ich freue mich total euch dann endlich mal persönlich kennenzulernen|jump:!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (9. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen #h,

ich glaube zu denken das die Infopage jetzt aktuell ist. Bitte guckt doch alle mal nach ob das so richtig ist. 

Dankeschön :m


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hi Tiffy 
Ist doch super, kommt doch alles an Informationen rüber die man braucht ! #6 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Reisender (11. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Tiffy

Du hast meinen Flotten Feger vergessen!! ( IKEA S  :k ) sie hat zwar kein 

schein, aber sie hakt alles ab was flossen hat:q :q :q :q


----------



## Kalle (12. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

lach, so wie meine holde...die ersten 3 tage schlägt sie immer zu, danach lässt die konzentration wohl nach  #c  aber da wir nur 3 tage da sind,schmeiss ich wohl immer dahin wo keine fische sind... :q
warten wir es ab.


----------



## Rudi-Angler (14. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

|wavey: Hallo Langelandklaus und Tiffy . . .|wavey: 

Ich darf nun auch mit ... |jump: 

Ich freue mich riesig auf diese tolle Tour und werde mit skipandi |pftroest: 
einige supi tage mit euch haben...

gruß vom Rudi-Angler aus Hamburch|stolz:


----------



## skipandi (14. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Siehst Du Martin,Geht doch!!!!Nochmal  |welcome: hier im Club der Angel-Verrückten. :q


----------



## Tiffy (14. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen #h,

bin gerade vom BAC Treffen zurück. Ich muss erst mal 'ne Runde pennen. Das kam irgendwie zu kurz......

@ Reisender,
nö Dein Mädel hab ich nicht vergessen. Ein Bettchen hat IKEA S schon. Ist auch eingetragen. Mit dem Boot müssen wir noch mal gucken. Oder hat IKEA S schon 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ??

Moin Rudi-Angler,

schön das Du dabei bist. Bitte um Geduld bis Morgen. Ab da wird dann wieder aktualisiert.  #h 

@ all,
freut Euch man schon. Es macht Spaß, Garantiert #6


----------



## skipandi (14. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Nabend Tiffy,da habt ihr bestimmt ein paar schöne Tage gehabt,oder? #6


----------



## Reisender (14. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Tiffy

nein sie hat noch kein boot:q :q :q :q  aber ich wünsche mir gerade eins zu weihnachten. aber ich glaube da war ich nicht artig genug#d  so wie ihr#6 

@Kalle

genau das gleiche phänome kenne ich auch.. witzig:q :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin Leuts, bin nun auch zurück vom Bootsanglertreffen auf Fehman
War eine klasse Veranstaltung #6 
Ich habe auch noch Boardies getroffen, die zu unserem Treffen kommen wollen. daraus ergibt sich folgende Aufteilung der Hütten und Zimmer.

Hütte : Kalle - Renate 
Hütte : skipandy - Vater - Rudi-Angler
Hütte : ATS Holger - Mike - camper63 - Trollingfischer 
LL-Klaus - Wippi - Tiffy - CT - snoek - oh-nemo 
Hütte : bengt - Knurri - Hummer - Japanrot 
Hütte : angelloenne - Thomas - Mädels 
Hütte : Blauortsand - detlefb  
Hütte : deep sea - Dieter 
Hütte : Reisender -  IKEA S 
Hütte : Lotte - vibrazocker - Freundin                                      
Hütte : Nappi - Guido - Thorsten - Sven 
Zimmer: barchetta - Bergedorfer

Außerdem werden noch Fischersfritze und sein dänischer Freund Jonny dort aufschlagen.

Barchetta wird uns noch bei unserer Tombola mit Angelgerät sponsern. #6 

Wer jetzt noch mit an diesem Treffen teilnehmen möchte, der muß sich bald auf eigene Faust ein Zimmer / Haus suchen


----------



## Kalle (15. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@reisender
Ja find ich auch witzig,und das ist jedes jahr so wenn wir in norge sind...verstehen tu ich es zwar nicht #c,  aber ich hole den rückstand  ja immer wieder auf...noch!!!! :q


----------



## Tiffy (15. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen #h,

ich habe mal aktualisiert. Ich hoffe alles stimmt so. Ich frag mich nur noch wo wir IKEA S auf dem Boot unterbringen? Hat jemand ne Idee? Wir bräuchten noch einen Platz, und eventuell einen Plätzetausch, damit IKEA S unsern Reisenden mal zeigen kann wie das so mit dem Angeln funktioniert 

So legt Euch wieder hin.
So wie ich jetzt. Hab das Treffen immer noch nicht aus den Knochen..... |gaehn:


----------



## Tiffy (15. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem werden noch FischersFritze und sein dänischer Freund Jonny dort aufschlagen



Mönsch, hab ich ja ganz übersehen#t  Zwei nette Kenner des Angelgebietes #6  Schickt mal ein Bildchen vom Boot. Brauch ich für die Infopage #h


----------



## Lotte (15. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

@ tiffy + ikea_s: wenn sich ikea_s traut, kann sie noch bei mir unterkommen!!! da prinzi-butt ja eh nicht mitkommt ist noch ein platz frei bei mir!!! eventuell kommt noch nen kumpel von mir mit!!! der liest hier erst einmal als gast!!!! aber für drei personen habe ich immer platz bei mir!!!


----------



## Frerk (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wenn's bei der offensichtlich tollen Beteiligung vielleicht noch an einem weiteren Preis für die Tombola fehlt, dürft Ihr auf mich zählen. Tiffy: Das regeln wir kurz vorher, aber ein nettes, unfangreiches Care-Paket darfst Du von unserem Haus Zebco Sports Europe einplanen.


----------



## Tiffy (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Na prima. Das ist doch ein Wort Frerk. Hab vielen Dank dafür #h

@ Lotte,
auch Dir besten Dank #h  
Hab ich nu richtig verstanden das prinzi-butt gar nicht mitkommt, oder angelt prinzi-butt nicht aber kommt nach Däneland ??  |kopfkrat


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lotte,
> auch Dir besten Dank #h
> Hab ich nu richtig verstanden das prinzi-butt gar nicht mitkommt, oder angelt prinzi-butt nicht aber kommt nach Däneland ??  |kopfkrat



So wie ich das verstanden habe kommt prinzi-butt gar nicht mit.


----------



## Lotte (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

also prinzi-butt kommt nicht mit!!! hat einen schlimmen rücken und traut dem wetter im märz nicht so ganz über den weg!!! kann man nichts machen!!! habe aber zu 99% ersatz!!!


----------



## Tiffy (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Jupp, alles klar. Ich habe es so übernommen. Wenn der Ersatz 100% feststeht dann schicke mir doch bitte 'ne Mail oder poste es hier Lotte. Dann bau ich das sofort mit in die Infopage ein. #h


----------



## Reisender (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Lotte

das ist aber nett von dir, werde es heute abend gleich IKEA S sagen.
werde ihre lebensversicherung gleich aufstokken und mir eine reise buchen.:q :q :q 

nein ist spaß, sie ist ja eine zierliche person und nimmt nicht viel platz weg.
freue mich aber das du uns das angebot machst.
ansonsten ist es auch kein problem wenn ich von land aus angel und sie mit auf see geht..#h #h


----------



## Lotte (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

@ reisender: kein problem!!! dein weibchen bekommen wir schon irgendwo im boot untergebracht!!!



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> werde ihre lebensversicherung gleich aufstokken und mir eine reise buchen.:q :q :q


und was ist mit mir???? ich hoffe doch, daß ich auf der reise dann mitkommen darf,oder   ???


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten ist es auch kein problem wenn ich von land aus angel und sie mit auf see geht..#h #h



Kommt gar nicht in Frage Mike, schau doch mal auf die Überschrift !  

Tiffy und ich freuen uns als Organisatoren, das wir jetzt *"full house" * sagen können, denn die von unserer Seite eingeplanten Unterkünfte sind vergeben !!!
Mit so einer Beteiligung haben wir nicht gerechnet - und das bestärkt uns, solche Bootsanglertreffen in Zukunft zu einer festen Einrichtung im AB werden zu lassen.


----------



## IKEA S (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Lotte

Ich  :l  dich.... Werde ganz bestimmt ohne zu :v  on board sein :q 
Und wenn nicht, dann :v  ich halt :q 

Muss mich doch viel mehr um diesen TH kümmern merke ich #6 
Werde noch alles genau :b  und mich gelegentlich/häufig (bitte streichen, was nicht gewünscht ist) melden |bla: |bla: 

Reisender hat schon gepackt, als Frau schreibe ich erst mal eine Liste :q :q 

Viele Grüße
IKEA S


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				IKEA S schrieb:
			
		

> @Lotte
> 
> Ich  :l  dich.... Werde ganz bestimmt ohne zu :v  on board sein :q
> Und wenn nicht, dann :v  ich halt :q


Hallo IKEA S, Du brauchst dort oben nicht Anfüttern, die Fische beißen auch so !  

Jonny, der Freund von Fischersfritze können auch, glaube ich, als Guide für uns dort oben fungieren ! #6


----------



## Lotte (17. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				IKEA S schrieb:
			
		

> @Lotte
> 
> Ich :l dich....


moin-moin,
warte erst mal bist du mich kennengelernt hast :q :q :q !!!! dann.....



neee,neee!!!

wir werden bestimmt gut miteinander auskommen!!!! und :v  gibt es bei mir an board nicht!!! dagegen haben wir unsere hausmittelchen!!!!


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Habe mal irgendwo son video gesehen, wie einer auf ein schiff gegen denn wind :v hat. war klasse anzusehen, weil neben denn man/n auch noch leute standen, na die hättest du mal sehen müßen.könnte mich heute noch kaputt lachen.


aber Lotte was für ein hausmittel hast du denn ???
IKEA S plant schon einen reise nach schweden mit anschluß DK. :q :q sie hat bestimmt diesen virus befall :q :q


----------



## Lotte (17. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

 der vater meiner frau ist kapitän auf nem kreuzfahrtschiff!!! ist nicht groß!!! nur so ca 100m !!! da die aber ausschließlich die antarktis und arktis bereisen haben die immer diverse mittelchen dabei!!!! davon werde ich wohl mal welche mitnehmen!!!! nun frage mich aber bitte nicht, wie die heißen!!! irgndwelche teile, die die in den usa zentnerweise einkaufen!!!! helffen aber wohl sehr gut und machen nicht so schrecklich müde!!!


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Geil, wollte schon immer bunte farben sehen :q :q :q 
mein mittel ist immer reichlich frühstück und kaffee. war schon lange nicht mehr auf der see, weiß garnicht mehr ob ich noch tauglich bin dafür.


----------



## Lotte (17. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> war schon lange nicht mehr auf der see, weiß garnicht mehr ob ich noch tauglich bin dafür.


 moin-moin,

 na, das wird sich ja bald herausstellen :q:q:q!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (17. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Nehmt Euch einfach ein schönes dickes Stück Speck mit. Einen Bindfaden anknoten und runterschlucken. Wenn man dann Kot... muss einfach am Band ziehen. Der Mageneingang ist verschlossen und es kommt nichts mehr raus  :q


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Tiffy

|muahah: |muahah: klasse tippppppp. und wenn es doch passiert hat man das stück speck immer noch an der leine und nicht im wasser.iiiiggittt|uhoh:


----------



## barchetta (18. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin,
nachdem ich meine Frau auf Fehmarn (Bootsanglertreffen) überzeugen konnte, dass auch ich mitte März dringends nach Dänemark muss, freue ich mich, mit bergedorfer, die dänischen Schuppen gemeinsam mit euch, zu jagen.
Werde heute Abend noch ein Bild von meiner Barchetta raussuchen und zu Tiffy schicken.
Im Voraus schon einmal vielen Dank an die Organisatoren, ohne ihren super Einsatz wäre das nicht möglich!!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Kalle (18. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

schön...., noch jemand der zum angeln darf :q  sind dann aber viele board boote vor ort, haben die anderen botte denn noch nplatz da??? :q 

hab beim makrelenangeln auch schon miterlebt wie jemand gegen den wind :v  hat....boahhh sah der hinterher aus....hab mich schlapp gelacht, obwohl mir auch nicht ganz wohl war :q westwind und windstärke 7, waren dann auch nicht so für mich.


----------



## Reisender (18. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@barchetta

zeig uns deine Barechetta !!
der name ist ja schon klasse.
ja !! du merkst das ich keine ahnung von der materie habe, aber ich bin gespannt auf dein boot.


----------



## barchetta (18. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ Reisender
habe eben ein Bild der Barchetta an Tiffy gesendet.
Das Bild wurde dieses Jahr im April vor Bornholm aufgenommen- bei absolut glatter See- ein Traum- die Lachse hatten an dem Tag auch mitgespielt- beim Anschauen der Bilder bekomme ich schon wieder so ein komisches Kribbeln- ich muss wieder nach Bornhoooooolm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im April ist es wieder so weit!

Gruß


----------



## Reisender (18. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@barchetta

Werde nun solange hier sitzen bis er es einstellt.......und das kribbel ist kein gefühl!!!!!!! das ist der Virus der in dir arbeitet.#h #h #h 

gruß mike


----------



## Lotte (18. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

komisch, habe auch dieses kribbeln, wenn ich in diesem thread was neues lese!!!!



*ich will los!!!! warum hat denn keiner ein einsehen mit mir und gibt mir einen zeitsprung bis februar 2005!!!!!!*


----------



## Reisender (18. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Lotte

Psst ich warte auf das foto,:g :g :g :g :g :g das problem ist nur IKEA S will ins bett:c :c und ich möchte warten:k


----------



## Reisender (18. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So das warten hat ein ende!! habe gerade gesehen das unser tiffy Online ist.

Also werde ich alles auf morgen verschieben..#h #h #h Gute Nacht !!!!!!!

(aber mein PC bleibt an :q )


----------



## Tiffy (19. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Tja Leute,

muss mich für meinen Bildschirm entschuldigen. Der hat gestern Abend einfach auf Schwarzes Bild geschaltet. ( Schwarzer Hund jagd schwarze Katze bei Nacht im Kohlenkeller ) 

Ich kann zwar hier von meinem Büro aus mal gucken was los ist, die Infoseite aktualisieren und EMails lesen kann ich nur zu Hause. 

Son Mist, nu muss ich erst mal Ersatz für diesen untermotivierten Monitor besorgen. Was das wieder kostet :c :c

@ barchetta,

sobald ich Ersatz habe wird die Infoseite aktualisiert #h


----------



## Tiffy (19. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So da bin ich wieder von zu Hause. Hab momentan 'nen Leihbildschirm. Die Infoseite hab ich soweit aktualisiert #h


----------



## Reisender (19. November 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Klasse Boot,


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wollte euch noch mal ein wenig heiß machen und den gerüchten über die fisch - leere im kleinen belt entgegensteuern. das war vor einem jahr meine beute an zwei dezember tagen, alleine an lillebelt.:q  bis märz ists nicht mehr lang, gruß robert#h


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Leute!  |wavey: 

Ich wollte mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob vieleicht noch jemand Platz in seinem Boot hat, denn ich würde schon sehr gerne mit, habe aber weder einen Führerschein, noch ein eigenes Boot... :c 

Daher wäre das total klasse, wenn jemand noch ein Eckchen frei hätte  #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!  |wavey:
> 
> Ich wollte mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob vieleicht noch jemand Platz in seinem Boot hat, denn ich würde schon sehr gerne mit, habe aber weder einen Führerschein, noch ein eigenes Boot... :c
> 
> Daher wäre das total klasse, wenn jemand noch ein Eckchen frei hätte  #6



Hallo Hauke,

das werden Tiffy und ich heute Abend wohlwollend prüfen


----------



## detlefb (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!  |wavey:
> 
> Ich wollte mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob vieleicht noch jemand Platz in seinem Boot hat, denn ich würde schon sehr gerne mit, habe aber weder einen Führerschein, noch ein eigenes Boot... :c
> 
> Daher wäre das total klasse, wenn jemand noch ein Eckchen frei hätte  #6




ähm, meinst du  mit dem "keinen Führerschein" das du ein Taxi brauchst?

Plön ist zwar nicht direkt auf'm Weg, aber falls die wohlwollende Prüfung positiv ausfällt, könnte ich dich einsammeln.


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!  |wavey:
> 
> Ich wollte mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob vieleicht noch jemand Platz in seinem Boot hat, denn ich würde schon sehr gerne mit, habe aber weder einen Führerschein, noch ein eigenes Boot... :c
> 
> Daher wäre das total klasse, wenn jemand noch ein Eckchen frei hätte  #6



Hallo Hauke,

Tiffy und ich haben gerade mal die Köpfe zusammengesteckt

Es sieht so aus, dass es von der Unterkunft her keine Probleme geben wird. Mit den Booten sieht es anders aus - z.Zt. ist es mehr als eng !
Alternativ wäre zu überlegen, sich mit anderen Boardies ein Boot kostengünstig zu mieten   In DK braucht man für bestimmte Boote keinen Führerschein.


----------



## detlefb (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ja moin LLk, 

ich "kasper" da gerade mit bengt rum, bzgl Fahrgemeinschaft und so.
Wir sollten mal abwarten an welchem FS es bei haukep hapert.
Zum schlafen kann ich noch eine  bisher nicht genutzte " Carp-Liege" anbieten. Seitdem ich mit dem Modell zweimal Bruch ging lege ich da nicht mehr drauf! :q 
Bootsmiete ist DK wirklich nicht das RIESEN Problem, siehe auch Page vom Veranstaltungsort.


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Langelandklaus: Geht es also nicht? Ich brauch auch nur ne gaaaanz klitzekleine Ecke   

@Detlef: Sorry, dass ich mich so komisch ausgedrückt habe - ich meine den Bootsführerschein!

Ich würde aber dennoch gerne an einer Fahrgemeinschaft partizipieren, Sprit kann man sich dann ja teilen!!


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich habe zur Not aich noch `nen Bootsführerschein und vielleicht bis zu dem Event dann auch noch ein Bötchen aber das ist leider noch nicht 100% klar!


----------



## Reisender (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@haukep

einen platz werden wir schon finden, aber da gibt es ein anderes problem!!! wo lässt du dein hut???:q 

es heißt doch immer ein Plöner kommt immer mit hut, und nie allein.|supergri |supergri


----------



## haukep (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Reisender: Klär mich auf, was denn fürn Hut?

@All: Wie habt ihr das mit dem Schlafen denn gemacht, habt ihr euch Häuser gemietet?


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Hauke,

klick mal hier


----------



## Reisender (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@haukep

biste nicht in Plön aufgewachsen??
du mußt wissen das ich in raum Bad-Segeberg aufgewachsen bin.

und immer wenn ein autofahrer aus Plön vor uns gefahren ist, hatte der einen hut auf der ablage seines autos, und darum immer der spruch. ein plöner fährt nie alleine sondern immer mit hut.:q :q


----------



## haukep (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Reisender: Ne, ich wohne zwar seit 10 Jahren hier, stamme aber aus Neumünster  Lustiger Spruch, wenn man den Hintergrund kennt 

@langelandsklaus: Jetzt ist es aber für eine Anmeldung bestimmt schon zu spät was? Und mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sieht es jetzt wohl auch eher schlecht aus....


----------



## Reisender (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@haukep

Klasse in neumünster bin ich gebohren, und habe in Patenstedt(so richtig ??) gewohnt bis zu meinem 9 lebensjahr.#h #h #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Reisender: Ne, ich wohne zwar seit 10 Jahren hier, stamme aber aus Neumünster  Lustiger Spruch, wenn man den Hintergrund kennt
> 
> @langelandsklaus: Jetzt ist es aber für eine Anmeldung bestimmt schon zu spät was? Und mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sieht es jetzt wohl auch eher schlecht aus....




Hallo Hauke, wie gesagt, auf den vorhandenen Booten der Boardies wird es mehr als eng. Einen Platz für Dich in einer der Hütten werden wir schon finden. Nur einen Bootsplatz kann ich Dir, so wie es jetzt aussieht, nicht zusagen, es sei denn, Du würdest Dir vielleicht mit 2 anderen Boardies ein Boot vor Ort mieten. Da währet Ihr mit ca. € 30.- pro Person/Tag dabei.

Klick mal hier da siehst Du die verschiedenen Bootstypen vor Ort. Bis auf ein Boot sind alle in DK führerscheinfrei :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Die Homepage von Gl. Aalbo ist ein bisschen überarbeitet worden. Ob sie jetzt besser funktioniert weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Rudi-Angler (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: Hallo an alle Boardies |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 


Ich wünsche allen, ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Fisch - Appetit...


gruß aus Hamburch...#h


----------



## Tiffy (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo zusammen #h,

ich hoffe Ihr hattet einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.

Es haben sich einige Veränderungen bei den Booten die gebucht haben ergeben. Es kann sein das 2 Boote ausfallen und wir dadurch zu wenig Platz für alle Angler auf den Booten haben. Da aber auch einige Angler ohne Boot  immer noch keine Anzahlung für die Übernachtungen überwiesen haben, und auch nicht auf Mails reagierten, hängen wir momentan ein wenig in der Luft was die freien Plätze angeht. Da wird sich, so wie es mometan aussieht, bei der Verteilung der Bootsplätze in Kürze was ändern. 

- Ich möchte Euch mal bitten zu posten wer nun definitiv dabei ist.

- Eventuell findet sich ja auch noch eine Bootsbesatzung die zusammen ein Boot mieten möchte. Macht Euch doch mal bitte Gedanken dazu. Wenn nicht alle Boote wie geplant kommen können, haben wir ein Problem. Dann müssten wir evetuell die freien Plätze auf den Booten auslosen. Schöner wäre es da wenn sich 3-4 Leute zusammentun um ein Boot zu mieten. So teuer ist das auch gar nicht. 

- Eine weitere Idee ist das man evetuell den Preis für ein Mietboot auf alle Gastangler verteilt und dann mittels Los und Rotationsprinzip immer mal die Plätze wechselt falls gewünscht. So ein Boot würde dann bei niemanden ein großes Loch im Geldbeutel hinterlassen. Schreibt doch mal bitte Eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hi Tiffy!
Also vom Losen oder Rotationsprinzip halte ich nichts.
Und auf einem Mietboot wirst du mich nicht sehen, da für mich dann der Sinn des Treffens nicht gegeben ist.
Ich wollte von euch Profis ja was lernen.
Boot fahren kann ich auch hier und das mit meinem Eigenen.
Also wenn Boote ausgefallen sind und der Platz eng wird, streicht mich aus der Liste und betrachtet meine Anzahlung,
als eine Runde Bier die ich ausgegeben habe. 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Tiffy (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Immer mit der Ruhe Knurri. Nich gleich absagen. Lieber mal nach Lösungen suchen  Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis zum Treffen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich bin doch ganz gelassen.
Wollte doch nur den Leuten den Vortritt lassen, die nun gar keine andere Möglichkeit haben solch eine Bootstour zu unternehmen.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Immer mit der Ruhe Knurri. Nich gleich absagen. Lieber mal nach Lösungen suchen  Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis zum Treffen.



Wenn hier jamand Grund hat hibbelig zu werden, dann sind das Tiffy und ich - *Euer * Orgateam. Falls dann ein oder aber sogar 2 Boote nicht kommen können, sind wir als Organisatoren gefordert. |kopfkrat 
Tiffy wollte eigentlich nur Vorschläge Eurerseits mit berücksichtigen  

Es braucht keiner der gemeldeten Boardies absagen - wir bekommen das mit den Plätzen auf den Booten schon hin  :m


----------



## Sir Henry (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo boardis #h 
Ich habe heute das erste mal von diesem Treffen gelesen.  
Ist jetzt bestimmt alles belegt, oder? #q 
Petri Heil
Sir Henry


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Sir Henry schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo boardis #h
> Ich habe heute das erste mal von diesem Treffen gelesen.
> Ist jetzt bestimmt alles belegt, oder? #q
> Petri Heil
> Sir Henry




Eine Einzelperson in eine der Hütten/Zimmer unterzubringen ist sicher nicht das Thema. Was uns fehlt sind Bootsplätze .|kopfkrat


----------



## Sir Henry (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo
Sind denn auch schon alle Leihboote vergeben?
Petri Heil
Sir Henry #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Sir Henry schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Sind denn auch schon alle Leihboote vergeben?
> Petri Heil
> Sir Henry #h




Nööö - hier ist mal der Link von den Leihbooten.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo, in ein paar wochen gehts los!|rolleyes  Bei mir hat sich was geändert. ich habe meine freundin ins single - leben released und bringe nun neu mitglied "flieger28" mit. :m  der braucht nach jahren von angel abstinenz mal ne intensiv kur!!

ich kann leider keine dritte person an bord nehmen, #t  einfach kein platz ( siehe bild in der bootsliste). gruß robert#h


----------



## Reisender (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Vibra - Zocker

Zitat<<<<<
 ich habe meine freundin ins single - leben released und bringe nun neu mitglied "flieger28" mit>>>>>>>>>


Ich schmeiß mich wech hahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 nun haste ja wider sturm freie bude


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, in ein paar wochen gehts los!|rolleyes  Bei mir hat sich was geändert. ich habe meine freundin ins single - leben released und bringe nun neu mitglied "flieger28" mit. :m  der braucht nach jahren von angel abstinenz mal ne intensiv kur!!
> 
> ich kann leider keine dritte person an bord nehmen, #t  einfach kein platz ( siehe bild in der bootsliste). gruß robert#h



Siehste mal - einfach rausschwimmen lassen - geht doch  :q


----------



## flieger28 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wollte nur mal Moin Moin sagen!!!

 Ich bin Quasi der Ersatz für die Freundin, aber nur was das Angeln angeht :g


----------



## Waldemar (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

he Knurri,
da oben kann es doch aoch ohne Boot seh toll sein.
Ich binn auch auf dem Campingplatz, vom 10.03.-13.03.

Gleich nebenan im Koldingfjord giebts zu dieser Zeit sehr schöne Mefos. Da reicht ne Wathose und eine Spinnrute. Außerdem geht's Brandungsangeln dort auch sehr gut.

Die Jahre zuvor hatte ich auch immer ein Leihboot.
Aber die Dorsche waren meist ziemlich klein.
Vieleicht kannte ich auch nicht die richtigen Stellen.

Jedenfalls angel ich dort nur noch vom Ufer und hab einen heiden Spaß.

Trotz allem, viel Ptri Ihr Bootsangler.

Wir werden uns bestimmt über den Weg laufen.

Wegen Euch hab ich nur noch eine von den alten Hütten bekommen. 
Aber ist nicht schlimm. Wir angeln tagsüber und am abend schmecken die Biere auch in der kleinen Bude.

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich binn auch auf dem Campingplatz, vom 10.03.-13.03.
> 
> Gleich nebenan im Koldingfjord giebts zu dieser Zeit sehr schöne Mefos. Da reicht ne Wathose und eine Spinnrute. Außerdem geht's Brandungsangeln dort auch sehr gut.
> Trotz allem, viel Ptri Ihr Bootsangler.
> ...




Hallo Waldemar,

ja der Campingplatz ist zu dieser Zeit fest in AB Hand :m  Wir hätten noch mehr Hütten gebrauchen können  


Gehst Du bei Loeverodde Spinnfischen ?

Wir sehen uns bestimmt #h


----------



## Waldemar (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ja genau Klaus, Lover Odde und weiter nach links um die Landspitze Skarre Odde und
Agtrup Vig. Das ist so meine Lieblingsstrecke.
Stenderuphage hab ich auch schon eine gefangen. Ist ein nettes Plätzchen dort.
Manchmal fahr ich auch rüber nach Fyn, und ange die Gegend hinter Faenö.

Bestimt sieht man sich. ich komm schon am Do. vormittag.

Vieleicht kann man ja mal'n bischen snacken und ein Bierchen#g.

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## skipandi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin,also wenn bei mir alle gesund bleiben kommen wir 100 % tig.Da ich mit 4 Mann an Bord immer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe ist meins mit uns Dreien (Horst,Rudi-Angler und mir) dann auch voll belegt.Meine Anzahlung ist schon lange raus und hoffentlich auch angekommen. #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				skipandi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,also wenn bei mir alle gesund bleiben kommen wir 100 % tig.Da ich mit 4 Mann an Bord immer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe ist meins mit uns Dreien (Horst,Rudi-Angler und mir) dann auch voll belegt.Meine Anzahlung ist schon lange raus und hoffentlich auch angekommen. #h



Na das will ich doch hoffen, dass alle gesund bleiben. Deine Anzahlung ist auch schon lange da


----------



## Troll-DK (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin Leute,

ich verfolge schon seit meiner Anglerboardentdeckung die Vorbereitungen für das Stenderup-Treffen. Es kribbelt mir ja ordentlich in den Fingern. 
Allerdings sind meine Voraussetzungen nicht die Besten. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht sagen, ob ich den/die Termin/e einhalten kann. Bei mir ist derzeit beruflich alles in der Schwebe.
Möchte hiermit aber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich sehr wohl brennend interessiert bin und auch ggf. 1 oder 2 Bootplätze zur Vfg. stellen würde.
Immer vorausgesetzt, ich kann...- und das kann ich leider nur sehr kurzfristig entscheiden. Wen's interessiert, dem kann ich meinen url mailen, in dem ich das Boot anbiete. Vielleicht verkauf ich's, vielleicht auch nicht.
Schaun mer mal...|rolleyes


----------



## Lotte (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

 also kommen werde ich auf jeden fall!!!! werde aber erst am samstag ganz früh morgens bei euch aufschlagen!!! geld habe ich überwiesen und da ich nichts gehört habe, gehe ich davon aus, daß es auch angekommen ist!!!


----------



## Troll-DK (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

nochmal moin,

kleiner Nachtrag zu meiner AW:

wenn's knapp wird mit Bootsplätzen, so kann ich nur Joergen Jensen in Strib bei Middelfart empfehlen! Der hat klasse kleine Kutter für so ca. 4 Angler, bei Schulterschluss auch mehr, mit allem drum und dran. Adresse hab ich leider nicht mehr, kann man aber besorgen. Vor 4-5 Jahren kostete so'n Ding ca. 180,-*DM *pro Tag. Nicht schnell, aber grundsolide.
Dies als Tipp #6 
Ciao,
Troll-DK


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

DK- Troll: mietboote sind auch vor ort noch zu bekommen und jeden tag von strib mit ner diesel schnecke |uhoh: . 

Lotte: wenn du ankommst ist die hütte schon vorgeheizt und riecht nach fisch:q 

ich ruf dich demnächst mal an, gruß robert#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> also kommen werde ich auf jeden fall!!!! werde aber erst am samstag ganz früh morgens bei euch aufschlagen!!! geld habe ich überwiesen und da ich nichts gehört habe, gehe ich davon aus, daß es auch angekommen ist!!!




Hallo Stephan,

bring bloß dann am Samstag die Brötchen mit ! :q  Geld ist auch schon lange da   

Morgen Früh hätte ich gerne auch Brötchen von Dir ! :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Lotte: wenn du ankommst ist die hütte schon vorgeheizt und riecht nach fisch:q



Na klar riecht es dann nach Fisch ! Wir haben ja unserem lieben lotte schon ein paar Dorsche unter´s Kopfkissen gelegt :q  :q


----------



## Lotte (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stephan,
> 
> bring bloß dann am Samstag die Brötchen mit ! :q  Geld ist auch schon lange da
> 
> Morgen Früh hätte ich gerne auch Brötchen von Dir ! :m


 
 moin-moin,

 kein problem!!! werde die ganz frisch machen, wenn ich vom hof fahre!!!!  dazu noch ein wenig hackepeter und zwiebeln!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> dazu noch ein wenig hackepeter und zwiebeln!!!!




Hört sich gut an, dann fliegen morgen Früh die Briketts bei meinem Auto aus dem Auspuff. :q


----------



## Reisender (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@all

jungs es tut mir leid, aber ich habe alles versucht |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

ich kann nicht kommen !!!!!!!!!!































mit IKEA S :c :c :c


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Mike, was ist los ??


----------



## Reisender (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus

ich kann nicht mit IKEA S kommen!!!!


----------



## Lotte (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,





			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nicht mit IKEA S kommen!!!!


 

 wie, was, warum???? das darf doch nicht war sein!!!!! reisender: du kannst mir doch nicht so schonungslos beibringen, daß ikea_s nicht bei mir an board kommt!!!!! da hättest du mir vorher aber erst mal ne kleine pn schicken können!!!  dann wäre ich nicht so unbedarft in diesen thread gelaufen!!!! |supergri|supergri|supergri

 spaß beiseite!!!! kommst du wirklich "nur" alleine???


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @langelandsklaus
> 
> ich kann nicht mit IKEA S kommen!!!!


Und wir dürfen nicht


----------



## Reisender (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Junds und Mädels


habe alles versucht, gerade eben habe ich einen letzten anruf gemacht, und ich muß leider absagen. hatte gestern nacht noch mit Norddeutschland teleringt, aber es geht nicht. dachte ich schaffe es alleine aber pustekuchen. es funzt nicht.
hatte mich schon so gefreut vor meiner reise nach Norge meine neue ausrüßtung zu testen.
haben uns exta für das treffen neue sachen zugelegt damit IKEA S auch in ihren neuen schwimmanzug gut aussieht. 

@oh nemo

du darfst sie gerne beim nächsten mal richtig knuddeln die kleine.


----------



## Reisender (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@Langelansklaus


haben wir noch Boarder der meine hütte übernehmen kann??? es hatten sich doch noch einige gemeldet!!! die mit fahren wollen aber keinen platz mehr bekommen haben.

bitte helft mir alle mal.....#h #h #h #h


----------



## Benni (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Reisender,
was für eine Hütte habt Ihr denn gemietet ? Du kannst mir das auch als Pn schicken.

Ich schaue jeden Tag nach diesem Thema,und habe mich bis jetzt noch nicht durchringen können mich an zu melden, obwohl ich eigendlich völlig heiß darauf bin.
Vielleicht ist das jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt.

Tiffy / Langelandklaus  ist daß überhaupt noch möglich ?
Am Bötchen müßte noch etwas gebastelt werden,aber daß sollte zu schaffen sein.


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ Benni,

Hütte ist schon wieder vermietet - nat. auch an Boardies  
Mit wievielen Personen und mit was für einem Boot wolltest Du denn kommen ?
Ich habe da vielleicht noch einen Möglichkeit  |kopfkrat


----------



## Benni (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hey Langelandsklaus,
ich hatte es beführchtet.
Aber schön daß es noch ne Möglichkeit gibt.Ich ( wir),werden höchstens zu zweit kommen wollen,vielleicht auch alleine.Ich muß unbedingt das Bootsangeln ausweiten und muß vorallem gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel lernen,denn es juckt mir schwer in den Fingern.
Wie sieht den die genannte Möglichkeit aus ? Im Bootsschuppen ?Kein Problem:q

Ach so,diese Karschunke würde ich mitbringen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Benni,

mit der Unterkunft das bekommen wir schon hin  Ich habe da noch was in der Hinterhand  
Du solltest Dich dann aber kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## Benni (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@langelandsklaus
Ich freue mich daß es noch Möglichkeiten gibt,und ich werde so Bald als möglich Bescheid geben.
Gruß,
       Benni


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Benni schrieb:
			
		

> @langelandsklaus
> Ich freue mich daß es noch Möglichkeiten gibt,und ich werde so Bald als möglich Bescheid geben.
> Gruß,
> Benni



Hallo Benni, bitte nicht auf die "lange Bank" schieben sonst können wir auch nicht weiter planen. Desweiteren sind frei gewordenen Plätze meistens schnell vergeben  

Tiffy hat die Infopage heute noch mal aktuallisiert - das wird aber sicher nicht der letzte Stand sein.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Keine 9 wochen mehr#a 


                                |pfisch:        |pfisch: 
                       |pfisch:          |pfisch:          |pfisch: 

Klaus oder tiffi: sind eigentlich für alle genügend ankerbojen zum festmachen der kutterflotte vorhanden, oder muss ich selber was mitbringen?? 
und wie siehts mit gefrier - möglichkeiten aus? 
gruß robert#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> sind eigentlich für alle genügend ankerbojen zum festmachen der kutterflotte vorhanden, oder muss ich selber was mitbringen??
> und wie siehts mit gefrier - möglichkeiten aus?
> gruß robert#h




es sollten eigentlich genügend Ankerbojen zu dieser Jahreszeit dort vorhanden sein.

Gefriermöglichkeiten sind ausreichend vorhanden ! Wieso wolltest Du was einfrieren ??


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ja, ich bringe etliche gefrorene 1kg schwere heringe mit, welche ich als ganzen köderfisch anbiete. will ja den teichältesten fangen!  

gruß robert#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich bringe etliche gefrorene 1kg schwere heringe mit, welche ich als ganzen köderfisch anbiete. will ja den teichältesten fangen!
> 
> gruß robert#h



wieso, den Teichältesten fangen Tiffy und ich doch schon - den haben wir schon dressiert |supergri 

Wir sind jetzt 42 Personen und 17 Boote !!!


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wer hat denn vorfahrt, wenn sich der kurs von 5 trollingbooten ,mit jeweils 8 ruten im schlepp, im koldingfjord kreuzt|kopfkrat #c |kopfkrat Und wieviele " Fischversorgungsplätze " hat so ein campingplatz? 
das will sorgfältig geplant werden:m 
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Robert, 

wir kommen uns schon nicht in´s Gehege  

Es sind dort 4 Plätze zum Fischausnehmen mit fließend Süßwasser ! #6


----------



## zupferl (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo zusammen,

Ist denn noch ein  Plätzchen frei????
Ich hätte Lust gerne mitzumachen. Würde auch mein Boot mitbringen. 
Wenn das noch geht, könnte mann vieleicht auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen um Kosten zu sparen.
Komme aus dem schönen Thüringen und habe einen Bus mit sieben Sitzplätzen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Frank,

ein Plätzchen für jemanden mit Boot haben wir sicher noch frei. Schicke bitte Tiffy eine kurze Mail, mit Foto von Deinem Boot und dann sollte Das in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ist in der Sportfischer - geschichte am lillebelt eigentlich jemals eine solche armada von angelverrrückten gleichzeitig aufs wasser raus???|kopfkrat |rolleyes :m 
ich denke, wir machen geschichte!..:g 
Ps: bin freitag morgen vor sonnenaufgang am start!! freu mich...|supergri 

gruß robert#h


----------



## zupferl (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich bin noch nicht so lange hier im AB.
Wie bekomme ich denn ein Bild von meinem Boot an Tiffy?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Lachsy (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

hallo Frank, geh mal auf diese Seite http://www.bootsangler.com/anglerboardbootsanglertreffen.html
dort ist die email von Tiffy angegeben. schicke ihm ein bild , wenn du eins auf dem rechner hast dann per email


mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Frank, geh mal auf diese Seite http://www.bootsangler.com/anglerboardbootsanglertreffen.html
> dort ist die email von Tiffy angegeben. schicke ihm ein bild , wenn du eins auf dem rechner hast dann per email
> 
> 
> mfg Lachsy


... alternativ schreibe mir einfach, was Du für ein Boot hast, da werden wir schon ein Bildchen im Internet finden


----------



## zupferl (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo,

endlich bin ich wieder im Haus. 
Habe auch ein Bild von meinem Boot gemacht, kann aber nicht sagen was für ein Typ es ist. Länge ca.5,20m Breite ca. 2,00m, Kajüte ca.2,00m lang #6
Bin momentan noch am werkeln. Habe es mir erst gekauft. Nun muß noch GPS, Echolot, Beleuchtung, und kleinere Arbeiten erledigt werden.
Platz ist für 4Personen auf der Pflicht (beim Pilken). Da ich noch nie geschleppt habe, weiß ich nicht ob der Platz da auch für 4 Personen ausreicht.

|kopfkrat weiss nicht ob das Bild jetzt erscheint, habe es zwarhochgeladen aber...#q


----------



## zupferl (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

:q :q Doch, es hat funktioniert:q :q


----------



## Tiffy (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen #h,

nu ist es ja nicht mehr so lange hin bis zum Treffen. 

Ich habe die Infoseite aktualisiert.

Bitte guckt mal nach ob alles so stimmt. Einige die sich angemeldet haben sind anscheinend für länger verreist. Mehrere Mails und PMzzzz über einem monatelangen Zeitraum blieben unbeantwortet. Leider müssen wir davon ausgehen das diese Leute nicht kommen. Deshalb finden sich diese auch nicht auf der Infopage. Also guckt lieber mal nach und gebt laut wenn was faul ist.

Wir sollten auch mal überlegen wie wir das nu mit dem Essen machen. Klaus hatte ja schon mal vorgeschlagen ein Gemeinschaftsessen zu Oganisieren. Das ist auch soweit kein Problem, nur haben sich, was uns sehr freut, doch mehr Leute angemeldet wie wir uns erträumt hatten. Das ist prima für das Treffen und den Spaß den wir zusammen haben werden, jedoch nicht so schön für den Platz den jeder beim Essen für sich braucht. Ums kurz zu machen, wir haben da so unsere Bedenken das wir uns da mit ca. 45 Leuten gleichzeitig zum Essen setzen können. Andererseits ist sowas aber immer gut für die Stimmung. 

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre halt die Selbstversorgung.

Es gibt also 2 Möglichkeiten. Kuscheln oder Kochen ?? Was hättens denn gern ? 

Schreibt mal was.


----------



## Lotte (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

wir haben beim karnevalsangeln das thema essen auch kurz angesprochen!!! ich bin der meinung, daß sich die hüttenbewohner selber verpflegen sollten!!! jeder weiß ja mit wem er in einer hütte ist und kann sich mit denen absprechen!!!! ich habe beim karnevalsangeln für 15 personen grünkohl mit kochwurst, pinkel (kohlwurst), kassler und salzkartoffeln gekocht!!! das war schon ne lange geschichte auf einem normalen herd!!! nicht auszudenken, wenn man für 45 personen kochen müßte!!!!

also, ich bin für selbstverpflegung!!!! man kann sich ja immer im gemeinschaftsraum treffen um das ein oder andere glas zu leeren!!!


----------



## Deep Sea (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Selbstverpflegung!! #6 

Gibt es ein Lokal auf dem Campingplatz?


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverpflegung!! #6
> 
> Gibt es ein Lokal auf dem Campingplatz?



Klaus Hansen stellt uns seinen Tagungsraum von ca. 70m² zur Verfügung für die Abendveranstaltungen und gemeinsammen Bierchen schlabbern. Faßbier ist auch möglich #6 
Wenn wir was zu Essen bestellen würden, müßten wir, räumlich bedingt in zwei Schichten essen  
Mal schauen, wie sich die anderen äußern.


----------



## Lotte (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Faßbier ist auch möglich #6



moin-moin,

müßten wir das mitbringen, oder ist das dann vor ort???


----------



## Lotte (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

ich habe ein echtes problem!!!

an alle bootsfahrer und besitzer, schaut doch bitte mal hier  !!! wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, bzw. noch ideen hätte wohin ich mich wenden kann!!!!


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich bin für selber kochen in der hütte und danach gemeinschaftliches biertrinken im tagungsraum. 

gruß robert#h


----------



## Rudi-Angler (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Auf jeden Fall Selbstverpflegung.  #6

Für den geselligen Austausch der Themen / Getränke #g ist im Gemeinschaftsraum reichlich Platz. Ich gehe von aus, dass es nicht alle nach dem Essen in den Gemeinschaftsraum schaffen |schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:


----------



## Deep Sea (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

|wavey: Hallo Klaus,

wo treffen wir uns am Freitag (mit Boot/Trailer)? Wird in Kolding geslippt? Wie weit ist es bis zur Slippe? Wo können wir die Trailer abstellen? |kopfkrat 

Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: Hallo Klaus,
> 
> wo treffen wir uns am Freitag (mit Boot/Trailer)? Wird in Kolding geslippt? Wie weit ist es bis zur Slippe? Wo können wir die Trailer abstellen? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Moin Ralf,
ich werde mit Tiffy und CT bereits am Mittwoch dort oben aufschlagen und dann wird gefischt  

Freitags werden ja nicht alle auf einmal in Kolding an der Slippe stehen.
Die Slippe ist ganz einfach zu finden.

Die *E 45 * von Flensburg aus kommend fahren bis zur *Ausfahrt Kolding S (Syd)*Das ist die *Ausfahrt Nr. 65*. Nach der Ausfahrt rechts halten und in Richtung Kolding fahren. Immer geradeaus fahren ! Nach ein paar Kilometern geht es runter in Richtung Wasser. Dort an der Ampel wieder rechts halten und Richtung Stenderup halten. Nach ca. 700 Metern (gegenüber dem großen Schornstein) geht es links in den Lystbadehavn.
Dort Boote slippen *(20 DKR Stück erforderlich). * Dann sollte einer mit dem Boot zum Campingplatz rüber fahren und einer mit dem Gespann. Trailer können oben auf dem Campingplatz abgestellt werden.

Vom Hafen aus zum Campingplatz mit dem Auto links halten. Dann kommt ein Kreisverkehr - Dort die 3. Ausfahrt nehmen und Richtung Sdr. Stenderup halten (geht eigentlich immer gerade aus). Dann einfach den Schildern "Camping" folgen. Am Campingplatz erst anmelden. Dort erhaltet Ihr dann auch die Magnetkarte für die Schranke.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Kleine boote können doch bestimmt auf dem campingplatz geslippt werden, oder?? gruß robert


----------



## bengt (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

direkt am campingplatz sah es zum karnevallsangeln schlecht aus - viel gestrüpp am ufer...

1-2km weiter südlich (stenderup hage) für kleine boote wars kein problem...
24h offen, kostenlos, siehe auch bilder im anhang


----------



## Deep Sea (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Alles klar, Klaus! #6 

Wir sehen uns morgen in Berlin. :m


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Das norge- treffen in berlin war ein voller erfolg und wer nicht da war hat was verpasst#6 .

gruß robert#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So ich bin nun auch wieder aus der Hauptstadt zurück.

Das unser Treffen ja schon bald ansteht, muß ich von *jedem von Euch Teilnehmern wissen, zu welchem Datum die Anreise und wann die Abreise geplant ist.*
Familie Hansen möchte nat. wissen, ab wann die Hütten wieder vermietet werden können.
Aufgrund der Postings, und das ist auch meine Meinung, werden wir essensmäßig eine Selbstverpflegung machen. D.h. es wäre am besten, wenn sich die Mitbewohner in den einzelnen Hütten/Zimmern absprechen, wer was für´s Frühstück und Abendessen mitbringt.

Die Abendveranstaltunen finden im Tagungsraum statt, wo Klaus Hansen uns mit Bier vom Fass, Wasser und Limo versorgen wird. Zu den Veranstaltungen im Gemeinschaftsraum sollten keine eigenen Getränke mitgebracht werden.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wir reisen freitag zum sonnenaufgang an und dienstag zum sonnenuntergang gehts ab nach hause. gruß robert#h


----------



## Lotte (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

homarus und ich werden ab samstag morgen vor ort sein!!! bleiben ebenfalls bis dienstag nachmittag!!! 

klaus, die erste hütte hast du dann schon komplett!!


----------



## Deep Sea (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

#h Moin Klaus,

wir kommen am Freitag (ca. 7.00 Uhr) und reisen Sonntag Nachmittag wieder ab.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Rudi-Angler (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin Klaus |wavey:

Skip sein Vater und ich werden Donnerstag Nachmittag eintrudeln, und wohl Sonntag wieder abfahren müssen :c:c:c:c..

Wenn Skip noch den Montag frei bekommt, bleiben wir noch eine Nacht länger. Ich hoffe, wir können dies schnell klären... ;+


----------



## Nappi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Klaus,

wir kommen mit insgesamt 5 Leuten (Nappi + Söhne Torsten/Sven + Guido mit Freund.)
Ankunft Donnerstag abend ca. 21.00 Uhr, Abreise Sonntag nachmittags.

Eine große Hütte wäre gut. Vielleicht kannst Du den Schlüssel übernehmen damit wir so
spät noch ein Dach über den Kopf kriegen.

Viele Grüße und bis neulich.

Nappi


----------



## Kalle (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wir zwei (reni und ich ) fahren freitag ca um 4:30 uhr hier los und müssten so gegen 7:30 uhr vor ort sein, und werden uns sonntag gegen 11 uhr wieder auf die heimreise machen...


----------



## Lachsy (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

ich werde heute abend Winni telefonisch  fragen , wann wir eintruddeln, er befindet sich gerade auf mefo jagd 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

vermutliche Ankunft Donnerstag oder freitag- morgens
Abfahrt vermutlich Sonntag oder Montag , kommt auf drauf an ob das boot mit nach hause kommt. Näheres leider erst am Mittwoch wenn winni wieder zuhause eintrudelt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lotte (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Abfahrt vermutlich Sonntag oder Montag , ....



stelle dich mal lieber auf montag ein, da wir erst am samstag früh aufschlagen werden!!! warum sollte sich deine abreise dadurch ändern??? 












ich habe ungerne schulden!!! und da ich die mit dir noch ca 4-5 bierchen trinken muß, kann der sonntag schon ein wenig kopf-aua mit sich bringen :q:q:m!!!

man, nur noch 3 wochen und ein paar stunden!!!


----------



## Lachsy (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das bier macht mir garnix, bin ja nur beifahrer , kann also hinten im auto pennen  :q . da ja wohl auch fitti vorbeischaut, und ich ihm Veltins versprochen habe, werde ich wohl 2 packungen "kopp-aua" tabletten mitnehmen .man weis ja nie 

winni hat auf jedenfall heute im Osten unseres schön Landes eine Mefo erbeutet , 65 cm und 4,1 kg schwer.

Also macht euch auf was gefaßt, unser boot muss ja immerhin 2 mefos vom Vorigen Jahr verteidigen  :q  :q  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lotte (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ... da ja wohl auch fitti vorbeischaut, und ich ihm Veltins versprochen habe, werde ich wohl 2 packungen "kopp-aua" tabletten mitnehmen .man weis ja nie



auch, wenn ich mich nun tierisch unbeliebt mache: bei dem bier weiß ich, daß du die "kopf-aua" tabletten benötigst :q:q:q!!!!



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> winni hat auf jedenfall heute im Osten unseres schön Landes eine Mefo erbeutet , 65 cm und 4,1 kg schwer.



genial!!!! muß ja nen echt fetter brummer gewesen sein, bei der länge!!!
petri dem fänger!!! 

@ lachsy: es gibt doch bestimmt ein bild von dem tierchen, oder??? wenn du das hier hereinstellst, dann würden die anderen jungs bestimmt richtig heiß werden auf's fischen :q:q:q!!!


----------



## Lachsy (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> @ lachsy: es gibt doch bestimmt ein bild von dem tierchen, oder??? wenn du das hier hereinstellst, dann würden die anderen jungs bestimmt richtig heiß werden auf's fischen :q:q:q!!!



klar gibt es bilder, aber erst wenn Winni zuhause eintrudelt, also noch ein paar tage warten, dann ist meine Camera uppsssss auch winni wieder bei mir  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> winni hat auf jedenfall heute im Osten unseres schön Landes eine Mefo erbeutet , 65 cm und 4,1 kg schwer.
> 
> Also macht euch auf was gefaßt, unser boot muss ja immerhin 2 mefos vom Vorigen Jahr verteidigen  :q  :q  :q  :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Meinen Glückwunsch dem Fänger(n) #6 

Das mit den 2 Mefo´s müßte zu toppen sein


----------



## Lotte (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den 2 Mefo´s müßte zu toppen sein



moin-moin,

das will ich doch schwer hoffen klaus!!! wenn wir am samstag kommen will ich von dir hören, daß das fschen super ist |supergri:m!!!

@ll-klaus: das logo ist ja super geworden!!! melde mich die nächsten tage!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> @ll-klaus: das logo ist ja super geworden!!! melde mich die nächsten tage!!!


Moin Stephan,

wie schon da ??? Wir telenieren morgen  :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Da ATS-Holger und Mike heute Morgen aus beruflichen Gründen abgesagt haben, ist nun eine Hütte frei geworden. ;+ 

Falls noch jemand mitfahren möchte, der kann sich bei tiffy oder mir melden !


----------



## skipandi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin @ alle
Unser Trailer ist ohne Beanstandungen durch den Tüv gekommen und die Radlager laufen seidenweich, zum Glück!!Nächste Woche slippen wir das Boot raus und dann wird klar Schiff gemacht, damit auch zum Treffen alles top fit ist.Wenn mein Arbeitskollege nicht schwer krank wird,bleiben wir definitiv bis Montag.Das heißt 4 Übernachtungen !  #6  #6  #6  |jump: 
Wir freuen uns schon sehr, euch kennenzulernen. :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo zusammen,

Tiffy und ich sind auch noch bei den letzten Vorbereitungen für´s Treffen.
Wird bestimmt ne tolle Veranstaltung - hoffentlicht spielt das Wetter mit.  |kopfkrat  |supergri 

Von einigen habe ich ja schon eine Handynummer ein paar fehlen aber noch. Schickt mir diese doch bitte per PN zu, damit man sich auch mal kurzfristig abstimmen kann.

@Skipandy
Nach meinen Unterlagen hast Du bis zum 13.3.05 gebucht (Sonntag). Wenn Du noch verlängern möchtest (ein paar andere Boardies bleiben ja auch schon länger) ruf doch mal kurz K. Hansen an und gebe Bescheid.

@ Blauortsand

war Dein Abreisetag der 13.3.05 ??

Die Infopage wird die Tage noch mal aktuallisiert, da z. Zt noch laufend Änderungen sind.


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@LL Klaus

Ich muß halt am Samstag auf eine Famielienfeier und komme dann Nachts wieder zum Treffen Abreise also nachwievor am Sonntag!


----------



## Deep Sea (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

|wavey: Moin Männers,

wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, befällt mich der Frust.  

Ich hoffe nur, daß sich die Großwetterlage bis zum 12.03. noch ändert. |kopfkrat 

Klaus, meine Handy-Nummer hast Du, oder?


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: Moin Männers,
> 
> wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, befällt mich der Frust.
> 
> ...



Das Wetter ändert sich noch - schlimmer kann´s ja auch nicht mehr werden - immer positiv denken  #6 

Deine Handynummer habe ich.


----------



## Tiffy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Alles wird Gut. 

Die Ostsee ist ganz schön ausgekühlt und der Lillebaelt ist tief. Heißt da unten ist warmes Wasser. Da stehen die Fische drauf  :g 

Außerdem gibt es kein falsches Wetter sondern nur falsche Kleidung |bla:


----------



## Tiffy (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen,

nun ist es bald soweit. Das Bootsanglertreffen geht in die zweite Runde. In 14 Tagen sind wir am Lillebaelt und senken ordentlich den Wasserspiegel durch diverse Fischentnahmen. 

Falls noch Fragen sind wie was wo u.s.w.  dann postet diese bitte. Wir möchten Missverständnisse in der Organisation erst gar nicht aufkommen lassen.

Die Infopage wird heute im Laufe des Tages auf den neuesten und damit auch wohl letzten Stand bis zum Treffen gebracht. 

Damit wir Eure Wünsche weitestgehend berücksichtigen können schreibt bitte wenn was unklar ist oder wenn was fehlt. Klaus und ich fahren ja schon einige Tage früher hoch. Wir haben noch die kommenden Woche für diverse Vorbereitungen, ab Sonntag Abend den 05.03. wird dann Schluss sein irgendwelche Wünsche berücksichtigen zu können. Snoek und ich werden am Dienstag Abend den 08.03. hoch fahren. Danach seid ihr bis zum Treffen auf Euch allein gestellt.

Also raus mit den Fagen, Anregungen, Ideen. Noch ist Zeit.


----------



## skipandi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin
ich habe gerade unseren Aufenthalt beim Treffen um einen Tag verlängert.
Ich hoffe nur,daß sich das Wetter bis dahin noch gründlich ändert.Und an alle die, die schon vorher anreisen und meinen, den Belt leerfischen zu müssen,laßt uns auch noch welche drin!!!!!Bis Freitag habt Ihr dann bestimmt die besten Stellen gefunden. #6  :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				skipandi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe nur,daß sich das Wetter bis dahin noch gründlich ändert. Und an alle die, die schon vorher anreisen und meinen, den Belt leerfischen zu müssen,laßt uns auch noch welche drin!!!!!Bis Freitag habt Ihr dann bestimmt die besten Stellen gefunden. #6  :m



Hier mal ein aktueller Wetterlink aus dem Bereich Middelfahrt. Tendenz: Die Temperaturen gehen ab Sonntag nächste Woche nach oben #6 

Ein paar Fische lassen wir Euch nat. noch drin


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Und hier gibt es aktuelle live Bilder von der Webcam Lillebaeltbroen  (anklicken)


----------



## Tiffy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Sieht doch ganz flüssig aus die Ostsee 

Hab mal die Infopage aktualisiert. Teilweise haben sich aufgrund der einzelnen unterschiedlichen Buchungsdauern die Hüttenbelegungen geändert. Hat ja keinen Zweck wenn man Samstags kommt und die Kollegen aus der Hütte am gleichen Tag wieder abreisen. 

Bitte schaut mal nach und sprecht Euch zwecks Verpflegung untereinander ab. Es wird kein Gemeinschaftsessen geben. Nur Gemeinschaftsbier


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte schaut mal nach und sprecht Euch zwecks Verpflegung untereinander ab. Es wird kein Gemeinschaftsessen geben. Nur Gemeinschaftsbier



Habe mir gerade mal Gedanken über´s Essen gemacht, da ich ja für Tiffy, Snoek, CT, Wippi und meiner Frau die Verpflegung übernehme und auch koche.

Der vorläufige Speiseplan für Abends sieht für unser Haus wie folgt aus.

*Mittwoch den 09.03.05*
Wildgulasch mit Spätzle bis zum Abwinken -  dazu einen Portugieser Weissherbst

*Donnerstag den 10.03.05*
Argentinisches Hüftsteak (400 g) mit Folienkartoffel und Kräuterquark -  dazu einen Portugieser Weissherbst oder aber Bier

*Freitag den 11.03.05*
Lummerbraten mit Salzkartoffeln und Salat - dazu gibt´s ein Bier oder aber Wein

*Samstag den 12.03.05*
Kräftige Kartoffelsuppe bis zum Platzen |supergri  - Getränke nach Wahl

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt keinem der anderen Teilnehmer eine lange Nase gemacht


----------



## Lotte (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir gerade mal Gedanken über´s Essen gemacht, da ich ja für Tiffy, Snoek, CT, Wippi und meiner Frau die Verpflegung übernehme und auch koche.
> 
> Der vorläufige Speiseplan für Abends sieht für unser Haus wie folgt aus.
> 
> ...




gemein  :c  :c  :c !!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> gemein  :c  :c  :c !!!



Ja ich weiß Stephan - ich habe die selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter zum argentinischen Hüftsteak vergessen :m


----------



## Lotte (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich weiß Stephan - ich habe die selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter zum argentinischen Hüftsteak vergessen :m





 #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

naja, bei uns gibt es selbstgemachte erbsensuppe mit wienern!!! bei dem wetter schmeckt die eh besser  |supergri  |supergri  :m !!!

hoffentlich wird es noch ein wenig wärmer!!! man, was freue ich mich!!! und wenn wir eis haben, wird das auch ganz lustig!!!! der eine oder andere wird bestimmt ein paar lustige spielchen kennen!!!

also jungs und mädels: laßt euch vom, ev. schlechten, wetter nicht abhalten vorbeizuschauen!!! ihr würdet es euch nie verzeihen!!!


----------



## Lachsy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir gerade mal Gedanken über´s Essen gemacht, da ich ja für Tiffy, Snoek, CT, Wippi und meiner Frau die Verpflegung übernehme und auch koche.
> 
> Der vorläufige Speiseplan für Abends sieht für unser Haus wie folgt aus.
> 
> ...



sowat gemeinet  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c 

aber erwartet nicht das wir euch ne stulle spendieren , wenn ihr zwischendurch kohldampf bekommt  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tiffy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Kann ich nicht mit meiner Schrankwand bei Euch einziehen Klaus ?  Mönsch wat lecker *jammi* Esst Ihr sowat immer ? 

Da freu ich mich doch gleich doppelt aufs Treffen :z


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Tiffy, wie heißt es so schön:  Ohne Mampf - keinen Kampf


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> aber erwartet nicht das wir euch ne stulle spendieren , wenn ihr zwischendurch kohldampf bekommt


Wieso Clarissa, zwischendurch kommt doch die schwimmende Dönerbude vorbei und versorgt uns mit warmen Essen und kalten Getränken. :m 

Der Bootssteg wird am Mittwoch den 09.03.05 von K. Hansen aufgebaut.
Seekarten im A4 Format gibt es als Orientierungshilfe vor Ort. #6


----------



## Deep Sea (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bootssteg wird am Mittwoch den 09.03.05 von K. Hansen aufgebaut.
> Seekarten im A4 Format gibt es als Orientierungshilfe vor Ort. #6



Super, Klaus! #6 

Jetzt muß es nur noch ein büschen wärmer werden. |kopfkrat


----------



## Lotte (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

habe gerade mit meinem motorenmechaniker gesprochen!!! der faselte da etwas von frostschutz!!! als ich ihn dann fragte, ob es nicht ausreichend wäre den motor senkrecht zu stellen und leerlaufen zu lassen verneinte er dieses!!! er sprach davon, daß man den motor mit frostschutz spülen sollte!!! macht ihr sowas???? oder hattet ihr dabei immer glück!!!


----------



## Lachsy (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> habe gerade mit meinem motorenmechaniker gesprochen!!! der faselte da etwas von frostschutz!!! als ich ihn dann fragte, ob es nicht ausreichend wäre den motor senkrecht zu stellen und leerlaufen zu lassen verneinte er dieses!!! er sprach davon, daß man den motor mit frostschutz spülen sollte!!! macht ihr sowas???? oder hattet ihr dabei immer glück!!!



ich tippe mal sowas nennt sich frostsicher machen , so nannte es unser mechaniker. als unser motor aus der inspektion kam hatte er frostschutz drin. damit der Wasserkanal (da wo wasser rein und auch raus läuft) wohl nicht einfrieren kann,der wohl beim lauf des motor ausgespült wird . aber genau weis ich es auch nicht.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tiffy (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wir hatten immer Glück


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich fahre den Motor immer runter und dann läuft fast das ganze Wasser raus.


----------



## leguan8 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So ich werde mit jelle (blauortsand) am Dienstag anreisen. Ich werde am Samstag abreisen, da ich zu einer Familienfeier muß wo persöhnliches erscheinen Pflicht ist. Leider.

Aber von mir aus kann es losgehen. Meine letzten Köder sind eingetroffen und auch die Vorfachschnur ist da. Danke Holger für die schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## Tiffy (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Liest sich als hättest Du Dir einen unlauteren regelwidrigen Geheimvorteil verschafft 

Die Köder sind bestimmt verboten  :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Liest sich als hättest Du Dir einen unlauteren regelwidrigen Geheimvorteil verschafft
> 
> Die Köder sind bestimmt verboten  :q



Jau Tiffy, ich denke auch, dass wir die als Organisatoren sehr wahrscheinlich konfiszieren müssen  :m


----------



## leguan8 (1. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ick wull die watt.

gibts nich. die köder bleiben in meinem boot. es sei denn ihr fahrt bei mir mit.


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Na ja, wenn die Köder bei Dir im Boot bleiben, dann wollen wir das ausnahmsweise noch mal durch gehen lassen.  
Ich habe mich ja auch mit geheimen Apex Ködern eingedeckt:

Mother of Pearl Habour, passend zu der Jahreszeit: Snow in the dark und waterzitron |supergri


----------



## Tiffy (1. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ Leguan8,

im Boot nützen die doch gar nix.  :q


@ Klaus,

da brauchste dann ja nur noch "Stormy Dark Sky" 

Coutdown zum Treffen läuft übrings....

6 und der Rest von Heute :z


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (1. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ist schon bekannt, ob die steg - anlage zum treffen aufgebaut ist? ansonsten bringe ich meinen bleianker mit..  gruß robert|wavey: 

( weiß jemand, wann es frühling wird#t ??)


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Robert !



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bootssteg wird am Mittwoch den 09.03.05 von K. Hansen aufgebaut.
> Seekarten im A4 Format gibt es als Orientierungshilfe vor Ort. #6



Bringe aber ruhig mal Deinen Bleianker mit.

Der Frühling kommt nächste Woche


----------



## Lachsy (1. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

klaus mal ne frage, wie kommt man zu den booten, mit einer Wathose oder mit einem Ruderboot, da die boote ja wohl an einer Boye befestig werden. Frage extra wegen winni, wegen seiner Hüftschwerbehinderung 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

schwimmen Clarissa, schwimmen :m 

nee jetzt mal im ernst. Ihr könnt mit den Dingi zu/von Eurem Boot geholt/gebracht werden, oder aber wir sagen K. Hansen bescheid, dann legt er Euer Boot morgends schon an den Steg und bringt es abends zur Boje, oder die letzte Alternative ist eine Wathose.

Geregelt bekommen wir das auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Deep Sea (1. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Frühling kommt nächste Woche




Klaus, Du alter Optimist!! #6 

Ich bring den Eisbohrer mit. |kopfkrat


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus, Du alter Optimist!! #6
> 
> Ich bring den Eisbohrer mit. |kopfkrat



Wieso - klickst Du hier


----------



## Tiffy (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Sieht doch gut aus.

Da werd ich mir mal 'ne warme Wollbadehose mit einpacken  

Vergesst das Sonnenöl nicht  #h


----------



## renate (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ tiffy und langelandklaus
junge junge nur noch eine woche!!! hab grad noch mal nachgesehen, ob es was neues gibt. und möchte folgende korrektur anbringen. wir reisen am 11.3. so an, dass wir um 8.00 uhr da sind, haben die hütte auch nur vom 11.3.-13.3. gebucht. hab auch grad mit ketti telefoniert, ist alles in trockenen tüchern.

und übers weekend mach ich mir einen kopf über unseren speisezettel, der langelandklaus muss doch zu toppen sein!! zwinker.

bis denni, und allen ne gute anreise.

lg reni  #h


----------



## Tiffy (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Danke für den Hinweis Renate. Ist auch schon aktualisiert.

Bis denn und kommt gut über #h


----------



## leguan8 (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Jelle und ich haben noch ganz andere Waffen wartet es mal ab. so.


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				leguan8 schrieb:
			
		

> Jelle und ich haben noch ganz andere Waffen wartet es mal ab. so.



Mönsch Björn, ich dachte wir wollten angeln und nicht zur Jagd


----------



## Blauortsand (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



> Jelle und ich haben noch ganz andere Waffen wartet es mal ab. so.



Da bin ich schon gespannt - ich bastel gerade noch an Geheimködern da wirst Du Augen machen!!!


----------



## Lachsy (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

sollte ich wohl mal meine Fliegenrute und wathose einpacken????? ich glaube eher nicht oder, wenn ich werfe laufen alle weg (vor lachen) .
Ach wat ich überlege noch  |supergri 

Im augenblick hat mich und Winni die grippe gepackt. Ich habe ihn leider angesteckt ich bin ein "bazillenmutterschiff"
Drückt mal die daumen das sie schnell vorbeigeht

Ich weis " mit medikamente 2 Wochen- ohne 14 tage "

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Blauortsand (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



> sollte ich wohl mal meine Fliegenrute und wathose einpacken????? ich glaube eher nicht oder, wenn ich werfe laufen alle weg (vor lachen) .
> Ach wat ich überlege noch



Nimm man mit Lachsy - ich bin nie ohne an der Küste vielleicht gibts ja Windausfalltage an denen man sich dann hinter ne geschützte Steilküste verstecken kann und die letzten beiden Wochen haben die Forellen beim watfischen gut gebissen!


----------



## Blauortsand (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

P.S. Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung bis zum Treffen an Winni!


----------



## Lachsy (2. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

danke jelle, winni geht morgen zum DOK, mal sehn mit was er vollgepumpt wird. 

nagut ich pack mal eine ein, muss mir winni nur mal ne richtige raussuchen. meine eigenen sind leider schnurklasse 5-6. aber winni hat im keller "richtig schön Teuer " stehn . aber ich nehme nicht die 2 Hand-Lachsrute mit   . Wathose nimmt eh kein platz weg und die Watschuhe auch nicht.

Boot steht zur Zeit in Laboe in der werft, werden wir auf dem weg abholen. kostet wieder ne stange geld  :c  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## detlefb (3. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis " mit medikamente 2 Wochen- ohne 14 tage "
> mfg Lachsy



nein, nein, eine Grippe dauert mit Arzt 7 Tage, ohne eine Woche.
Das ist doch deutlich kürzer, oder.
Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (3. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Gute Besserung @Lachsy&winni #h

@ALLE!

Bitte schaut Euch noch mal die Bestimmungen für das Schleppfischen in Däneland an. Betrifft natürlich nur die die auch schleppen möchten.

Hier mal ein PDF / Mussu anklicken


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hey Tiffy - guter Link #6 

Eigentlich sind ja nur die Planerboards in DK verboten  

@ Winni & Lachsy - gute Besserung. Die Seeluft ist genau das Richtige für Euch


----------



## Udo Mundt (3. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Das mir hier keiner schwächelt   #h 
Genesungswünsche an alle Kränkelnden, damit Ihr bis nächste Woche wieder fit seit.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (3. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ein bekannter von mir arbeitet auf einem flughafen und die herren auf der wetterstelle sagen für nächste woche mildere temperaturen voraus. das heißt, tagsüber plusgrade und nachts je nach bewölkung ev. leicht ins minus. damit kann man leben..:m  

gilt die schonzeit für dorsche eigentlich auch für dänische fischer? wenn ja, dann dürften im märz und april eigentlich keine netze im belt liegen|kopfkrat .. ich habe es vor zwei jahren dort mal erlebt, das so viele netzschwimmer auf dem wasser waren, das eine zuordnung nicht mehr möglich war..
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (3. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bekannter von mir arbeitet auf einem flughafen und die herren auf der wetterstelle sagen für nächste woche mildere temperaturen voraus. das heißt, tagsüber plusgrade und nachts je nach bewölkung ev. leicht ins minus. damit kann man leben..:m  1!
> 
> gilt die schonzeit für dorsche eigentlich auch für dänische fischer? wenn ja, dann dürften im märz und april eigentlich keine netze im belt liegen|kopfkrat .. ich habe es vor zwei jahren dort mal erlebt, das so viele netzschwimmer auf dem wasser waren, das eine zuordnung nicht mehr möglich war..  2!
> gruß robert|wavey:



zu 1 könnte was dran sein Weather.com zeigt auch etwas an  :g 

zu 2 sollte eigentlich EU weit gelten, aber sollte heißt sich weiß nicht 100%tig


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ detlefb, bengt, barchetta und bergedorfer

Habe gestern mit Gl.Aalbo telefoniert - einen Tag früher anreisen ist kein Problem #6


----------



## skipandi (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin, ich habe nochmal in die Liste Übernachtungen geschaut und möchte korrigieren,daß wir am 10.03. auch schon in der Hütte übernachten.
Am Donnerstag den 10.03. nachmittags reisen wir an und am Montag, den 14.03. reisen wir mittags wieder ab. Bis die Tage!!!! #h


----------



## detlefb (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> @ detlefb, bengt, barchetta und bergedorfer
> 
> Habe gestern mit Gl.Aalbo telefoniert - einen Tag früher anreisen ist kein Problem #6



Thank's Klaus #6  #6


----------



## leguan8 (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hi Leute, mal ne blöde frage. Wo bekommt man die Gastkaretn für Dänemark, wie Teuer sind die und kann ich auf dem Campingplatz auch mit EC Karte zahlen?


----------



## Tiffy (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Nur Bares ist wahres.  

Mit EC Karte kann man prima an jedem Geldautomaten in DK Dänedoller ziehen. Der erste Geldsch..ßer ist dirket an der ersten Raste in Däneland. Aber ich denke doch das Klaus Hansen auch EUROS akzeptiert. 

Die Gastkarte bekommst Du glaub ich am Campingplatz. Ansonsen beim Tourisbüro in Kolding. Hat letztes Jahr 100,- Kronen für das Jahr gekostet.


----------



## leguan8 (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

danke großmeister tuffy ähh tiffy


----------



## bengt (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ) Aber ich denke doch das Klaus Hansen auch EUROS akzeptiert.
> 
> 2.) Die Gastkarte bekommst Du glaub ich am Campingplatz. Hat letztes Jahr 100,- Kronen für das Jahr gekostet.



zu 1.) euros hat er auf jeden fall genommen. ich glaube auch kreditkarten, da war einer vor mir dran...

zu 2.) gastkarte? fürs angeln? die bekommst du an der rezeption, kein problem... oder fürs campen? danach hat keiner gefragt...


----------



## Fitti (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Also die Gastkarten sind dieses Jahr etwas teurer (zumindestens hier in Viborg),
125 Kronen fürs Jahr (ca.17 Euro)


----------



## Tiffy (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Tschaka,

meine Gastkarte vom letzten Jahr ist noch gültig :z

Hab ich doch was gespart !!  

Da muss ich doch ersma im nächsten Onlineshop nach Blinkern schummeln


----------



## detlefb (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Fitti schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Gastkarten sind dieses Jahr etwas teurer (zumindestens hier in Viborg),
> 125 Kronen fürs Jahr (ca.17 Euro)



Stimmt, aber nicht nur Viborg, sondern generell. Auch Dagkort bucht diesen Betrag über Kreditkarte ab


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So langsam wird´s ernst |laola: 

Die Abendessen für´s Ferienhaus sind so weit vorbereitet, heute Abend werden noch mal die Köder kontrolliert und der Rest wird dort oben zugekauft.  
Die Tombola Preise und die Bootsschlüssel sollte ich vielleicht noch einpacken  

Wie bekomme ich bloß die ganzen Klamotten in´s Auto |kopfkrat  :q 

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf das Treffen, die dicken Fische (hoffentlich) und das gemeinsamme Zusammensitzen Abends bei einem kühlen Schluck Faßbier.

Denkt bitte an Bettwäsche und Geschirrtücher (kann man zwar auch vor Ort leihen - muß aber, glaube ich nicht sein)


----------



## Lachsy (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

sodele "hust ....keuch" wir trudeln Donnerstag ein, wann genau wir da sind  |kopfkrat keine Ahnung. Müssen vorher in Laboe vorbei unser Bootchen abholen

Winni hat sich laut dok ein Virus eingefangen, war wohl von mir  :q 

klaus geschirrtücher???? Essen wir nicht von papptellern und schmeissen es danach im müll  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q wie uncool 

@Fitti keine panik ich denke an dein Veltins  #g 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fitti (4. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

:q gut Lachsy, hoffe ich werd nicht krank


----------



## Lotte (5. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,




			
				Fitti schrieb:
			
		

> :q gut Lachsy, hoffe ich werd nicht krank



aber spätestens nach ein paar veltins wirst du es sein |supergri:m!!!!

möööönsch, noch ne woche!!! hoffe, daß das bald anfängt zu tauen!!! ich freue mich riesig auf euch!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (5. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ja wollen wir mal das beste hoffen. Ich guck schon immer auf die Wetterprognose. Ich glaub ich träum da schon von....

Hier könnt Ihr mitgucken 

Also ab heute ist das Pfeifen auf 'nem Motorboot , das Kratzen am Mast bei 'nem Segelboot, Bananen essen und was sonst alles noch Wind bringen kann *VERBOTEN!*

Wer einen Tauchsieder zu Hause hat kann den ja mal vorsichtshalber mitbringen 

Wird schon. Ich freu mich !


----------



## angelloenne (5. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ an Klaus

ev. sollte K.Hansen noch ein paar Bojen mit entsprechender Verankerung setzen, beim Karnevalsangeln war das ja ziemlich eng was vernüftiges zu finden um sein Boot zu sichern.
Wenn Ralf noch einen Mitfahrer findet, werden wir im Formationsflug über die Autobahn fliegen, mal sehen was wir ab Hamburg noch so alles einsammeln.
Ankunft Kolding Marina Freitag früh ca.6:30 -7 :00 h.


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ Micha

Das mit den Bojen habe ich mit K.Hansen abgeklärt  

Wetter sieht doch ganz gut aus :g


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich habe mich eben bei 4 internet wetterdiensten schlau gemacht ..

um es auf den gemeinsamen und unangenehmen nenner zu bringen: ab donnerstag und mind. eine woche lang,- nachts frost, tagsüber 3-7 grad, viel regen und mäßiger bis teils stürmischer wind. |gr: :c 
gruß robert#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Robert,

nacht´s Frost ist mir eigentlich egal (da liege ich ja in der Pofe oder trinke ein Bier mit Euch), wenn die Temperaturen tagsüber in den Plus Bereich rein gehen  

Der Wind spielt dort oben ja eigentlich auch keine Rolle, da man dort immer eine windgeschützte Ecke finden kann.

Außerdem sind die Wettervorhersagen ja gar nicht so schlecht.

Klickst Du hier .

Ich freue mich schon auf die gemeinsamen geselligen Abende :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

*alle Teilnehmer*,denen zu kalt sein sollte, bekommen außerdem eine kleine Überraschung von uns :q


----------



## Lotte (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> *alle Teilnehmer*,denen zu kalt sein sollte, bekommen außerdem eine kleine Überraschung von uns :q



moin-moin,

da melde ich mich doch schon mal zu worte!!!!

mir ist schon saukalt |supergri:m!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Stephan, Du bist auf alle Fälle dabei :q 

Es ist auf alle Fälle kein warmer Händedruck :m


----------



## detlefb (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hmmm,dann werden Jelle und ich wohl keine Überraschung bekommen!!

Hier ist derGrund 
so ab Nr 235.......

Guatz Nächtle


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm,dann werden Jelle und ich wohl keine Überraschung bekommen!!
> 
> Hier ist derGrund
> so ab Nr 235.......
> ...



*Allle Teilnehmer*bekommen eine Überraschung


----------



## Lachsy (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> *Allle Teilnehmer*bekommen eine Überraschung



UIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ich liebe Überraschungen   

mir is ja sssssssssssssssoooooooooooooo kalttttttttttttttttt  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hoffentlich frieren noch mehr :g 

Ich muß ja un sere Überraschungen loswerden.


----------



## Tiffy (6. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hab gerade die Heizung abgestellt. *bibber*


----------



## Deep Sea (7. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich frieren noch mehr :g
> 
> Ich muß ja un sere Überraschungen loswerden.




 #h Hast Du einen Eisbrecher angeheuert? |uhoh:


----------



## Benni (7. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Ich hab´s,Klaus hat 50 Pudelmützen gehäkelt.Stimmt´s ? :m


----------



## detlefb (7. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Na gut,

mir ist, nach dem lesen der letzen Postings, auch wieder ganz kalt   :g


----------



## leguan8 (7. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

und ich friere am meisten.

ich werde dann mal gleichnach dem mittagessen losdüsen. heute abend werde ich dann bei jelle eintrudeln und dann geht es moregn früh weiter .


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				leguan8 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich friere am meisten.
> 
> ich werde dann mal gleichnach dem mittagessen losdüsen. heute abend werde ich dann bei jelle eintrudeln und dann geht es moregn früh weiter .


@ Björn,

ich erwarte einen kurzen telefonischen Lagebericht ! :g


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So ich habe gerade mit leguan8 telefoniert. Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, kein Wind - ölig glatte See - und noch kein Fisch   
Ostsee ist flüssig.

Geslippt haben die Jungs direkt am Campingplatz (dank K. Hansen seinen Trecker)

Heute Abend erfahre ich, ob die Slippe in Kolding eisfrei ist.


----------



## Lotte (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

klaus, ich wünsche dir alles gute!!!! schreibe doch mal eben, ob die slippe frei ist!!!

bitte schaue doch mal eben, ob ich in kolding strom bekommen kann!!! denn ich will die schläuche nicht mit der luftpumpe aufblasen müssen!!! wenn du mir da noch ne info geben kannst, wäre das suuuuper!!!!

gute fahrt!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Stephan,

ich glaube schon, dass Strom da ist. Die Boote im Hafen werden ja sicher im Winter leicht temperiert. Bring mal ein Verlängerungskabel (Kabeltrommel) mit  

Hast Du so einen Hafenadapter ???


----------



## Lotte (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Boote im Hafen werden ja sicher im Winter leicht temperiert.




 |kopfkrat  wie meinste das denn???? mit nem tauchsieder???

ja diese adapter für den campinganschluß (blaue dosen) habe ich!!! kabeltrommel ist auch vorhanden und schon fast eingeladen!!!


----------



## skipandi (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wo bleiben die Infos ??? Ich sitzte hier wie auf Kohlen und warte!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				skipandi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleiben die Infos ??? Ich sitzte hier wie auf Kohlen und warte!! |kopfkrat



auf jedenfall frierste dabei nicht, haste die kohlen angezündet ?  :q 

so die 20 kronen zum slippen liegen schon im der patte 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Neuste Info´s: Habe gerade mit K. Hansen teleniert

*Kolding Hafen hat 20 cm Eis *  |uhoh: 














am Rand !!!!  :q - Slippe ist eisfrei und wird es auch wohl bleiben bei den Temperaturen

Jelle und Björn haben heute nicht´s gefangen |kopfkrat 

So ich lade jetzt das Auto, nimm noch ne Mützt voll Schlaf und dann geht´s los.
Ich wünsche allen eine gute Anreise #h


----------



## Lotte (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

man-man klaus, da haste mir aber echt erschreckt!!!! 

man, was freue ich mich euch pappnasen (karnevalsangler) wieder zu sehen!!! ebenfalls freue ich mich auf alle, die ich noch nicht kennenlernen konnte!!! wir sehen uns dann am samstag beim frühstück!!!!

laßt mir bis dahin noch ein paar dorsche drinnen!!!


----------



## detlefb (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> So ich lade jetzt das Auto, nimm noch ne Mützt voll Schlaf und dann geht´s los.
> Ich wünsche allen eine gute Anreise #h



Dann man gute Fahrt und bis Donnerstag ca. 2200
und mach dir keine Gedanken, Jelle hat bestimmt immer versucht den 7gr Stripper auf 60m Tiefe zubekommen.  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Lachsy (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

gute reise klaus, allen anderen die sich jetzt auf den weg machen auch !!!!!!
fahrt vorsichtig und in DK licht anmachen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nappi (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo Klaus,
hallo Boardies,

wünsche Euch allen eine gute Anreise. Guido und Jochen sind am Do um 17.00 Uhr, die
drei Nappis um 21.00 Uhr in Gammel Aalbo. 

Auf ein schönes Wochende trinke ich jetzt Bier!!!!

Grüsse Nappi


----------



## Tiffy (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin zusammen,

hab gerade noch mal mit Björn gesprochen. Haben heute bei Traumwetter und Ententeich ihre Köder geschleppt. Kein Zuppler. Leider. Kann also nur besser werden.

Belade gerade mein Auto. Irgendwie ist das eingelaufen. Könnte schören das da sonst mehr reingepasst hat. |kopfkrat  Danach ne Runde Schlafen und dann gehts ca. 1.30 Uhr hier los. Snoek abholen...Boot an den Haken und rauf auf die Bahn.


Bis dahin und kommt gut an #h


----------



## skipandi (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

*Kolding Hafen hat 20 cm Eis* |uhoh: 
Mann oh mann, mein Herz blieb grade stehen.Ich hoffe, das ich bis morgen mein Zugfahrzeug wieder habe (Zylinderkopfdichtung kaputt).Ansonsten müssen wir mit einem alten Audi 100 BJ. 88 anreisen.  :m


----------



## Benni (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Freue mich auch schon riesig auf Euch alle und auf DK "die Zweite" .Ich muß nur noch mein Vierusllein ein bischen bekämpfen,das lässt mich jetzt nähmlich schon schwanken als ob ich auf`m Boot bin.|uhoh: :q 
Aber keine Sorge ist schon fast weg und anstecken werde ich schon niemanden.
@ Udo,ich werde dich noch mal anrufen.
@Klaus und Tiffy lockt schon mal die Mefos und Dorsche in den Belt ja ?Gute Fahrt.

Bis den Benni


----------



## Lachsy (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich auch schon riesig auf Euch alle und auf DK "die Zweite" .Ich muß nur noch mein Vierusllein ein bischen bekämpfen,das lässt mich jetzt nähmlich schon schwanken als ob ich auf`m Boot bin.|uhoh: :q
> Aber keine Sorge ist schon fast weg und anstecken werde ich schon niemanden.
> @ Udo,ich werde dich noch mal anrufen.
> @Klaus und Tiffy lockt schon mal die Mefos und Dorsche in den Belt ja ?Gute Fahrt.
> ...



Benni macht doch nix, so können wir unsere Viren untereinander austauschen. Bzw schicken die viren "kiel holen"  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rudi-Angler (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

20 cm Eis |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 


Ich bring dann mal meine Schlittschuhe und Hokeyschläger mit.

Das mir da keiner ein Loch reinhaut, sonst ist der Puck weg 

Dann schlaft mal gut, wir sehen uns am Donnerstag, ich hoffe ich bekom bis dann auch noch ne Mütze voll schlaf. .  |gaehn:


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

An alle Frühfahrer "Gute Reise"   #h 
Benni und ich werden Freitagvormittag  dazustoßen.


----------



## Benni (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Benni macht doch nix, so können wir unsere Viren untereinander austauschen. Bzw schicken die viren "kiel holen" #h
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Austauschen ist gut,nur bitte nicht per Mail |supergri "kielhohlen" noch besser,nur über die Taktik sollten wir noch mal nachdenken.|kopfkrat 

Auch von mir nochmal alles gute schon mal für die "Frühbucher"

Benni


----------



## Deep Sea (8. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

#h Moin Leute,

bin auch schon am Packen. Wünsche Euch eine eis- und unfallfreie Anfahrt.
Wir sehen uns am Freitag Morgen in Kolding.

Bis dann... |wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

gleich wird das auto gepackt und die koffer, dann gehts morgen früh ab auf die bahn , kurz in laboe ein halt einlegen, boot dran und auf nach DK

See you am Donnerstag in DK  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## skipandi (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wir starten morgen gegen 11.00 Uhr.Boot ist klar zum Gefecht,Proviant verstaut und bestimmt vergessen wir trotzdem wieder was!!Ich denke, daß wir gegen 15.00 Uhr an der Slippe in Kolding sein werden. :q


----------



## Lotte (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

komme gerade von der nordsee und habe mit meinem boot einen belastungstest durchgeführt!!! und was soll ich euch sagen!!! es klappt alles!!! ich muß auch nicht mehr mit dem trailer ins wasser zum slippen!!!! man, was freut mich das doch!!! die werft muß noch ein paar ganz kleine restarbeiten erledigen und dann kann ich das boot am freitag abholen!!! ich komme ja erst am samstag morgen!!!

allen frühanreisern wünsche ich viel spaß und wenig fisch, damit auch noch was für uns übrig bleibt |supergri    :m !!!! neeee, neeeee fangt mal kräftig, aber laßt uns auch noch ein wenig platz im froster  |supergri    :m !!!


----------



## Kalle (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Tja kinders, 
und wir müssen leider absagen :c .....hab seit gestern ne dicke erkältung mit husten schnupfen kopfweh und fieber. #q ... man gehts mir dreckig :v

wünschen euch aber viel spass und dicke fische.....


----------



## toddy (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo @ ll Klaus u. alle anderen die zum Bootsanglertreffen noch nicht ausgerückt sind!!
Wir sind am So. auch da oben am Belt,geht leider nur einen Tag.
Ich ruf an wenn ich euch nicht finden kann!! |kopfkrat 
Ich wünsche euch schon jetzt dicke Fänge, und viel spass im Königreich.
Ich hoffe für alle das,daß Wetter dort oben so ist(bleibt)wie es heut bei uns nahe der Dänische Grenze war  .


Toddy


----------



## Lotte (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

habe gerade mit ll-klaus teleniert!!!

die haben traumwetter dort oben!!! windstill und sonnenschein!!!

leider ist der hafen in kolding nicht immer eisfrei!!! klaus wird herrn hansen bitten, morgen eine wegbeschreibung zu einer anderen slippe zu posten!!!

für die, die bis dahin nicht warten können: die slippe an der autobahnbrücke soll eisfrei sein!!! die kenne ich aber nicht und kann deswegen auch keine wegbeschreibung posten!!!


----------



## Lachsy (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> habe gerade mit ll-klaus teleniert!!!
> 
> ...



och neeeeeeeeeeee, wir machen uns um 4.30 uhr auf den weg richtung DK, die soll bloß eisfrei sein 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lotte (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> och neeeeeeeeeeee, wir machen uns um 4.30 uhr auf den weg richtung DK, die soll bloß eisfrei sein
> 
> mfg Lachsy



hast du die handynummer von ll-klaus?


----------



## Lachsy (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

ja lotte die haben wir noch vom 1ten treffen, zur not rufen wir morgen den klaus an und schauen mal.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lotte (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

@ lachsy: wünsche euch eine sichere fahrt!!!! denke daran, am samstag muß ich meine schulden vei dir begleichen  !!!


----------



## Lachsy (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> @ lachsy: wünsche euch eine sichere fahrt!!!! denke daran, am samstag muß ich meine schulden vei dir begleichen  !!!



lotte ich übe schon hier  hicksssssssssssssss  #g, die fahrt werde ich wie immer verpennen , skipper Winni muss fahren,trailer fahren ich???? neeeeeeeeeeee weis garnicht wie dat geit , naja irgendwo werden wir gegen 7 uhr früstücken. und dann den rest der reise auf uns nehmen 

und auch @Fitti, veltins ist im kofferraum verpackt six-pack  :q drücken geht also nicht mehr  #h 

@kalle schade das dich die Grippe umgehaun hat. Gute besserung zu dir und steck Regina nicht an 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## angelloenne (9. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hallo. dann macht morgen schon mal den Hafen Eisfrei,wünsch euch ne gute Fahrt,wir sehen uns am Samtag.


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin aus Dk !

lotte hatte es ja schon geschrieben mit Kolding Hafen.

Ich habe mein Boot an der Autobahnbruecke auf der Festlandseite geslippt (Betonrampe mit Steg) #6 

Anfahrt ueber E 45 an Kolding vorbei auf E 20 dann Abfahrt 60 Snoghøi nehmen.
An der ersten Ampel links
dann nach 6 - 700 m wieder links
Berg runter Richtung Wasser - Slippe ist rechts unter der Autobahnbruecke.

Wenn Fragen sind einfach anrufen

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## bengt (10. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mein Boot an der Autobahnbruecke auf der Festlandseite geslippt (Betonrampe mit Steg) #6



jupp, seit die neu gemacht ist, sieht die klasse aus... hier ein bild...:


----------



## Reisender (10. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Männer und Frauen, ich wünsche euch ganz viel spaß und viele schöne fische.kommt alle wieder gesund zurück und macht tolle fotos von euern fischen und angelkollegen. schade das ich nicht mit konnte, hätte gerne mit euch die tour gemacht.

viel spaß.......|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey::c


----------



## bengt (10. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moinsens,
sagt mal, eine kleine frage...
wer fährt denn heute nachmittga/abend, morgen früh nach gammel aalbo hoch + kommt an hamburg vorbei und hat noch ein plätzchen im auto frei???

ich hatte detlefb schon vor monaten zugesagt, daß ich ihn mitnehme und jetzt komme ich vielleicht erst fr abend... detlef ist natürlich spitz wie lumpi ;-)) 
wer kann helfen???
ich will ihn nicht "hängenlassen"....


----------



## camper63 (10. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hi Leute...

man ich könnte heulen!! :c  Musste leider auch absagen!
Mein Chef ist der Meinung das es am WE nochmal schneit... #q 
und da ich auch Winterdienst mache habe ich dann auch keinen Urlaub bekommen! :c 
-----SCHEISS WINTER-----


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Haben wir auf dem camping platz die möglichkeit ins internet zu gehen?
gruß robert#h


----------



## detlefb (10. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir auf dem camping platz die möglichkeit ins internet zu gehen?
> gruß robert#h



Sollte möglich sein, wenn ich mich irre ist LLKl schon oben und hat heute morgen gepostet..........die Frage ist nur wie Mobiltelefon oder ?????

42 min bis zum Start......... #6


----------



## Lotte (10. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir auf dem camping platz die möglichkeit ins internet zu gehen?
> gruß robert#h



moin-moin,

neeee, der vermieter (der hütten) ist Herr Hansen!!! der hat auch nen rechner bei sich im büro stehen!!! wenn wirklich dringende mitteilungen an die ab-gemeinde zu machen sind, geht das wohl!!! aber nicht um stundenlang im ab zu surfen!!! bis gleich (36std.)!!!


----------



## Benni (11. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So,nun ist es spät genug denn um 3,00 Uhr ist die Nacht vorbei und um 4.00 ist Udo bei mir und dann geht es ab gen DK.
bengt,wir werden wohl an Hamburg vorbei fahren,aber ich fürchte daß ist nun ein bissel spät um noch was abzuklären,sei denn du versuchst gleich ab 3.00 Udo über Handy zu erreichen (falls du seine Nr.hast und Du dieses noch liest) ich habe die Nr.nicht.
Also bis später
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## Lotte (11. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

möööööööönsch, bin ich denn schon wieder der, die, das letzte was losfahren darf???

aber ich bleibe bis dienstag!!!

gute fahrt benni!!! bis samstag!!!


----------



## flieger28 (11. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Die Nordholz Sektion mit Vibra- Zocker und mir macht sich dann auch gleich auf den Weg!!!


----------



## Lotte (11. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				flieger28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nordholz Sektion mit Vibra- Zocker und mir macht sich dann auch gleich auf den Weg!!!




moin-moin, 

na, dann dreht die heizung mal nen bischen auf, damit frank und ich in unserer bude nicht sooooo dolle frieren!!!!

|kopfkrat da sollte es doch was von ll-klaus geben, oder |supergri:m!!!


----------



## detlefb (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

hmmmm, ganz wenig Fisch, aber super klasse Treffen und ich nun ganz müde.
Morgen mehr #6


----------



## Udo Mundt (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Wie   ;+  noch keiner zurück?
Um 15Uhr  heile von der Eisfront zurück. Heute morgen bei 2,5 Grad minus gestartet und zwischendurch immer wieder heftigste Schneefälle.
Wiedermal ein prima Bordietreffen, viele neue nette Bordies kennengelernt und `ne Menge Spaß gehabt. Bei arktischen Temperaturen am Samstag und stundenlangen Schneefällen, der einem waagerecht ins Gesicht fegte wurde statt wenig gefangen, praktisch garnichts gefangen . Eine absoluter Nullnunmmer. Bei den Hüttenpreisen sollten wir uns fürs nächste Bootsanglertreffen einen anderen Ort aussuchen.


----------



## Tiffy (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Du hast noch die Strömung von bis zu 7Kn vergessen Udo 
Was haben die denn da genommen für Eure Hütte ?

Snoek und ich sind heile ohne Schnee, Glätte oder sonst was heute Morgen gegen 9.00 Uhr zurück gewesen. Anglerisch war das Treffen eindeutig NIX. Alles was sich irgendwie gegen uns verschwören konnte hat das auch gemacht. Eis, Schnee, fehlendes Wasser und Strömungen von bis zu 7Kn haben es uns nicht leicht gemacht. 

Das tolle waren alle Teilnehmer. Hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht und zu Lachen gab es auch sehr viel. 

Morgen schreib ich mehr nu bin ich immer noch viel zu Müde. Wer Vorschläge hat wo man das nächste Treffen machen könnte der kann ja mal was Schreiben. #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So wir sind nun auch wieder gegen 17:00 Uhr zu Hause aufgeschlagen.
Fischmäßig war ja echt sch....., aber das lag ja wohl u.a. an den Wassertemperaturen. An sonsten denke ich, haben wir viel Spass gehabt.
Wenn ich morgen ein paar Bilder bekomme, werde ich mal ein paar davon hier reinsetzen.
Ich bin auch ziemlich kaputt - lag wohl an der vielen frischen Luft |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Lachsy (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Udo Mundt schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Hüttenpreisen sollten wir uns fürs nächste Bootsanglertreffen einen anderen Ort aussuchen.



Udo hat recht, die Preise waren happig. wir haben von Donnerstag bis sonntag morgen 302 € bezahlt, wobei der Strom mit 75 € zu buche geschlagen hatte. Und die endreinigung selber machen????? Wäre ja schlimmer als ein Frühjahrsputz. Was die alles gemacht haben wollten, Fenster putzen. Badezimmer Kachel abwinnern, Lampen putzen usw 

ein paar meiner Bilder sind  Hier 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Benni (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Juuup, suuper treffen,wenn auch leider ohne Fisch,aber dafür konnte ich aufm Boot (beim fahren) Schnee schieben bzw.fegen das hat doch auch was.
Udo,Du hast doch bestimmt noch Wellness od so bekommen darum mußtest Du so viel abdrücken.|supergri 
Nee mal im ernst,die Boardies die trotz Anmeldung nicht da waren,haben  den Preis hier und da auch leicht angehoben,(auch bei unshat der dritte Mann gefehlt)das ist halt leider so,wo bei es bei Udo ja noch ein bischen anders war.
Ich habe mein Geld hauptsächlich im Bauchladen von Stefan gelassen |uhoh: .
@Detlef,du Fuchs hast für den gleichen Kurs eine Übernachtung mehr gehabt|rolleyes das kostet aber mindestens einmal Zander od.Mefo Guide od.so :m .

Fazit,einen Haufen toller Boardies kennengelernt,viel Spaß gehabt,noch mehr übers Schleppen gelernt(danke ),keine Fische gefangen,keine Bilder od.Video gemacht weil alles zuhause vergessen,super "Wasserspiele" gesehen,usw.
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## oh-nemo (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Hauptsache ist doch das Ihr alle Spass hattet :m
@Lachsy, hattest Du das Hilton gebucht???


----------



## angelloenne (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

So, Onkel Lönne is auch wieder zu Haus ,nachdem er sein Boot wieder in Gb. gewessert hat.
Alles andere ohne Kommentar,bis auf die Boardis und die Organisation, Danke.

Danke auch an die Sponsoren!


----------



## Lachsy (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache ist doch das Ihr alle Spass hattet :m
> @Lachsy, hattest Du das Hilton gebucht???



mit dir rede ich doch nicht mehr, du wolltes doch auch kommen. Bin geleidigt  :q genauso Fitti, und ich hole ihm extra Veltins  :c 

Jetzt trinke ich es zu hause , das hat er davon, alles meins.

Bin gespannt ob lotte noch was fängt. seine Bierschuld hat er ja bei mir abgetragen oder hab ich noch ein gut bei ihm ????, winni musste es trinken  :q weil ich köpi gewöhnt bin und kein DK/bier .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## barchetta (13. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Moin,
Bergedorfer und ich sind auch gut angekommen.
Bis auf das Fangergebnis war alles super, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren!
Als ich im Heimatland angekommen war, habe ich mir gleich ein paar Infos von Freunden auf der heimatlichen Ostsee geholt, die haben doch glatt bei gleichen Wassertemperaturen ( 1,1°C) Dorsch und Silber gefangen. Da wir nichts an den Haken bekamen, bleibt nur die Vermutung, dass das an den Fischen bei den Wikingern liegt! Die sind wohl ein wenig fröstelich und brauchen einen Pelzmantel.
Viele Grüsse an alle
Stefan


----------



## detlefb (14. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				Benni schrieb:
			
		

> @Detlef,du Fuchs hast für den gleichen Kurs eine Übernachtung mehr gehabt|rolleyes das kostet aber mindestens einmal Zander od.Mefo Guide od.so :m .



Stimmt das ist dem Fuchs auch aufgefallen, allerdings erst auf der Heimfahrt #t 
Schicke bitte deine Bankdaten per PN, denn der Hausputz war auch erfolgreich #6 , dann überweise ich!!!!

Guiding gibt es kostenlos, ich bin doch 0€-Guide, hast du das schon vergessen ?:q


----------



## angelloenne (14. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				barchetta schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Bergedorfer und ich sind auch gut angekommen.
> Bis auf das Fangergebnis war alles super, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren!
> Als ich im Heimatland angekommen war, habe ich mir gleich ein paar Infos von Freunden auf der heimatlichen Ostsee geholt, die haben doch glatt bei gleichen Wassertemperaturen ( 1,1°C) Dorsch und Silber gefangen. Da wir nichts an den Haken bekamen, bleibt nur die Vermutung, dass das an den Fischen bei den Wikingern liegt! Die sind wohl ein wenig fröstelich und brauchen einen Pelzmantel.
> ...






Kann ich bestätigen, als ich mein Boot in Gb. zu Wasser ließ ,kam gerade mein Bootsnachbar in den Hafen und hatte ein paar schöne Silberlinge an Bord.


----------



## quicksilver540 (14. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Welcome Back Mädels,man da habt ihr ja Wettermäßig voll in die Sch.... gegriffen|uhoh: #d .Aber wenn die Stimmung gepasst hat ist das ja schonmal sehr viel wert und das wichtigste.Wenigstens muss ich so nicht so traurig sein das ich nicht dabeisein konnte.Gruss Marco


----------



## Lachsy (14. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcome Back Mädels,man da habt ihr ja Wettermäßig voll in die Sch.... gegriffen|uhoh: #d .Aber wenn die Stimmung gepasst hat ist das ja schonmal sehr viel wert und das wichtigste.Wenigstens muss ich so nicht so traurig sein das ich nicht dabeisein konnte.Gruss Marco



wieso marco, die stimmung war klasse, auch habe Tiffy und langelandklaus wie immer prächtig organisiert  #6 . aber du musstes ja die ski unterschnallen  :q , und was haste dabei erbeutet??????? komm marco erzähle 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## quicksilver540 (14. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

@ lachsy,wegen der stimmung und organisation muss ic hmir bei euch mit sicherheit keine gedanken machen (deshalb wäre ic h ja auch sehr gern dabei gewesen)wobei die stimmung in den bergen auf den hütten auch nicht schlecht war  .allerdings hatten wir in der ersten woche strahlenden sonnenschein(mit leider -25°C,bibber bibber)aberr dem haben wir mit heissem jagatee entgegengewirkt.in der zweiten wochen hat es dann 6tage ohne unterbrechung geschneit.musste bei der abfahrt erst mal mein auto suchen und ne 3/4stunde freigraben.aber spass hats gemacht.Allerdings ,wenn ich so recht überlege -was hätte ich mir für das geld nicht für schönes trollinggeschirr kaufen können#d .


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (14. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Lachsy: lotte hat sonntag anglerisch nix mehr gerissen.. flieger28 und ich haben noch für eine ausreichende dorsch - mahlzeit für uns vier aus hütte 9 gesorgt:q 
als uns die flasche mit dem mineralwasser an bord eingefroren war, der wind auffrischte und der schneefall einsetzte haben wir nach 3 stunden abgebrochen und lecker fisch gebrutzelt..#6 
eigentlich wollten wir sonntag zur brücke weil dort angeblich große dorsche gefangen wurden, aber mein motor hatte auf halber strecke wieder zündaussetzer:r :r :r .. 
fazit: echt nette athmosphäre beim treffen, gute planung, super service des campingplatzinhabers, aber trotzdem

                            NIE WIEDER CAMPING IN DK

letztes jahr haben wir ein schweine geld für ein unbeheiztes zelt bezahlt und vor der rechnung die lotte mir morgen abend per mail schickt, habe ich jetzt schon angst . nächstes mal nehme ich wieder das 100qm ferienhaus für 7 - 9 personen für 180 euro ( wintergarten, kamin, garten ...) die woche und einen liegeplatz in middelfart im hafen.

gruß robert#h


----------



## Fitti (14. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Sorry Lachsy, ich wäre furchtbar gerne gekommen (nicht nur wegem lecker Veltins), aber meine Frau und meine Racker lagen leider krank im Bett und ich musste Pfleger spielen. Das Wochenende hatte ich wirklich anders geplant. Hoffe auch die Übersetzung für Lotte kommt noch, sorry aber der Däne der sie macht ist immer noch in Norwegen  #q


----------



## Lachsy (14. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Man Robert, da lag es wohl nicht an den angeblichen "falschen Zündkerzen" oder   |kopfkrat  Hoffe du bekommst dein motor wieder hin. 

@fitti , du bist endschuldigt. Wenn familie flach liegt ist es logisch das man sich drüm kümmert. Wir werden das veltins schon noch nachholen. Bist ja bald wieder in D und nicht in DK  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lotte (16. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

moin-moin,

@ lachsy: jau, eine haste noch gut bei mir!!! aber, da du dein bierchen abgegeben hast könnten es auch schon wieder 4 köpi sein!!! wenn die kiste voll ist schickst du mir einfach deine adresse, und ich schicke dir nen kasten runter !!!

@ vibra-zocker: du hast post  !!!!

zum thema: teure hütten!!! richtig ist, daß die hütten wirklich nicht soooo billig sind, wie man meinen könnte!!! aber bedenkt doch bitte, daß die auch mit mehreren zu belegen sind!!! wenn dort in einer "großen" hütte 4 personen hausen, geht der preis leidlich in ordnung, wenn man ihn pro person berechnet!!! ebenfalls waren klaus hansen  nebst frau immer sehr bemüht um uns!!! ich fand es schon toll, daß er abends immer wassertaxi gespielt hat!!! scheinbar hat er hinterm fenster gewartet, daß man wieder hereinkommt, da man sich nie bemerkbar machen mußte!!! kaum hatte man an der boje festgemacht, war er schon neben dem boot zur stelle!!! einfach klasse!!!

ich bin im nächsten jahr gerne wieder mit dabei!!!

eventuell sollte man es dann ein paar wochen später legen, damit einem das wetter nicht wieder eis und schnee vor die räder wirft!!! ist aber nur ne anregung!!!


----------



## Dorschsearcher (16. März 2005)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen Sdr. Stenderup / DK*

Das mit Angeln verboten im Bereich des Kabelfeldes ist durchaus ernst gemeint. Wenns kribbelt in den Fingern ist das garantiert nicht von Zitterrochen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Ich habe vom lille belt selbst eingescannte Karten. Da die Dateien jedoch 3,5 MB haben, kann ich die leider nicht einstellen. Bei Interesse bitte E-Mail.


----------

